# Kenny Omega becoming Thanos



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny Omega is about to be the best heel in wrestling surpassing Roman Reigns. Now he's talking about being the "collector"?

If he is holding the Impact World Title, AEW Title, and AAA World Title all at once, the guy is gonna ascend as a star immediately. His promo tonight with Callis was incredible.

They were also name-dropping NJPW all night so it makes me think that partnership talks are more advanced than we think, especially since they also keep name-dropping Okada simultaneously.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see how many other promotions will work with AEW. Collecting belts from a bunch of different major companies would be a history changing moment for pro wrestling. So it'll be interesting to see who, if any, bites. You can almost guarantee NJPW won't but if he runs AEW, AAA, ROH, NWA and Impact that would be nuts.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Kenny Omega and Don Callis are excellent heels

I can easily see him winning the Impact title for obvious reasons, NWA one would be interesting, I'd love to see Omega vs Nick Aldis


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Would explain why half of AEW's fans disappeared.

I can't see NJPW getting involved and apart from WWE's logo championships, it's the only other one that really matters.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

One of the most protected titles in the history of pro wrestling? Good luck if you think NJPW will allow something like this.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Sad times.

For the first time since AEW's first few episodes, I'm about to give it another chance on Thursday. Well, Friday for me. This would be an instant channel changer.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

No way NJPW or ROH would be down for this.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

famicommander said:


> No way NJPW or ROH would be down for this.


money talks. And khans have a lot of it.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

I don’t see that happening plus I see Moose beating Swannfor the world title after he attacks Omega and gets the belt back. There’s some grand delusions by some AEW fans on this.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> I don’t see that happening plus I see Moose beating Swannfor the world title after he attacks Omega and gets the belt back. There’s some grand delusions by some AEW fans on this.


If he doesn't collect multiple titles then the whole story will be a bust.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hardys already did it on their expedition of Gold


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> If he doesn't collect multiple titles then the whole story will be a bust.


Why would those companies give Omega their world title especially since he’s signed with AEW? Makes no sense for these companies to do that. AEW fans are reaching too far and looking at something that’s most likely not going to happen. It’s cross-promotion so it doesn’t have to be Omega winning another company’s title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

We were all hoping for ‘the cleaner’

meanwhile ‘the collector‘ is all ‘you fuckers ain’t seen nothing yet


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ozell Gray said:


> Why would those companies give Omega their world title especially since he’s signed with AEW? Makes no sense for these companies to do that. AEW fans are reaching too far and looking at something that’s most likely not going to happen. It’s cross-promotion so it doesn’t have to be Omega winning another company’s title.


It gets more eyeballs on their product. It does not have to be a long term thing. They could end up just stripping him of the title or whatever so he does not have to lose.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> Why would those companies give Omega their world title especially since he’s signed with AEW? Makes no sense for these companies to do that. AEW fans are reaching too far and looking at something that’s most likely not going to happen. It’s cross-promotion so it doesn’t have to be Omega winning another company’s title.


That's not at all true. They get exposure from a much bigger company and appearances by much bigger stars. I'm not saying it will happen, I'm saying that if it doesn't, it's going to be a huge letdown now that it was tossed out there. This story is boom or bust.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

famicommander said:


> No way NJPW or ROH would be down for this.


who is ROH’s champion these days? Whomever it is, can’t be better than Kenny i would guess


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> That's not at all true. They get exposure from a much bigger company and appearances by much bigger stars. I'm not saying it will happen, I'm saying that if it doesn't, it's going to be a huge letdown now that it was tossed out there. This story is boom or bust.


They have to do it now I think. Omega gets them more eyes than Rich Swann that's all there is to it. Give Omega the gold for a month and have him drop it through fuckery that protects him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> It gets more eyeballs on their product. It does not have to be a long term thing. They could end up just stripping him of the title or whatever so he does not have to lose.


Not ONLY that, but dig deeper...

Picture Rey Fenix finally winning back HIS company’s AAA mega championship.

Now picture Adam Page winning the AEW title.

A Sami Callahan eventually working double duty for AEW and Impact going back to Impact with their title.

Okada, Jay White, or Ospreay going back to Japan with the NJPW title.

Everyone of those titles are lifted by Omega and AEW, and those wrestlers become bigger stars for their own promotion. This is some territory shit on a much, much larger scale.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> who is ROH’s champion these days? Whomever it is, can’t be better than Kenny i would guess


Their champion is Rush, one of the biggest stars in Mexico.

If ROH wanted Kenny as their champion they could have had him during his Bullet Club run.

The problem with having someone from another promotion carrying your belt is that his home promotion ultimately controls his booking, and therefore your title's legitimacy. If Kenny becomes Impact, AAA, AEW, and ROH champion there's no way all of those promotions are going to be happy with Kenny dropping his title cleanly to a Moose in Impact or a Jay Briscoe cleanly in ROH. There's no way to get your belt off of him without making the other promotion's title feel more important than your own. Just like when Okada pinned Cody Rhodes cleanly when they were both world champions. Obviously Okada was the bigger star and he had to go over, but it buried the ROH world title in the process.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> It gets more eyeballs on their product. It does not have to be a long term thing. They could end up just stripping him of the title or whatever so he does not have to lose.


Nah it’s much better to do cross-promotional matches than giving another company’s champion your championship which would still get eyes on those companies.



Undertaker23RKO said:


> That's not at all true. They get exposure from a much bigger company and appearances by much bigger stars. I'm not saying it will happen, I'm saying that if it doesn't, it's going to be a huge letdown now that it was tossed out there. This story is boom or bust.


They could still get exposure from an MCMG vs Young Bucks match or the Briscos vs Young Bucks. Those are two matches that’ll get eyes on the smaller companies instead of just giving the guy their title when he isn’t in the company.

It could still be a “boom” with each companies’ wrestlers showing up on the other company’s show which would be just as good. There’s clearly more to this story though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Not ONLY that, but dig deeper...
> 
> Picture Rey Fenix finally winning back HIS company’s AAA mega championship.
> 
> ...


I definitely never want to see a Sami Callihan match, but the rest sounds good.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Not a fan of Omega so this doesn't interest me at all in the slightest


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> Nah it’s much better to do cross-promotional matches than giving another company’s champion your championship which would still get eyes on those companies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not disagreeing that there are a lot of different ways to gain exposure. I'm saying this storyline has now become multiple world titles or bust. They didn't have to go that route but they threw it out there.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ozell Gray said:


> Nah it’s much better to do cross-promotional matches than giving another company’s champion your championship which would still get eyes on those companies.


There are multiple ways they could do it that make sense i think. Kenny putting those companies "on the map" after a long time of being in the gutter (as the heel Kenny could say) could get eyes on them and actually build him as big deal having multiple titles.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> There are multiple ways they could do it that make sense i think. Kenny putting those companies "on the map" after a long time of being in the gutter (as the heel Kenny could say) could get eyes on them and actually build him as big deal having multiple titles.


Absolutely. And he could lose a few of them eventually in multi-man matches to avoid eating the pin and keep him strong.

An example, would be a triple threat in IMPACT with Moose, Callihan & Omega; and Moxley or someone in AEW he's feuding with at the time, distracts Kenny out of the ring leading to Moose pinning Callahan to win the IMPACT title.

A perfect example to avoid Kenny losing any credibility.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That would be awesome! NJPW title is the one that I don't think will happen but US title very well can. And Mox has it.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Honestly it was a decent explanation but i really think kenny isnt very creative or interesting as a talker.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> That would be awesome! NJPW title is the one that I don't think will happen but US title very well can. And Mox has it.


I forgot about that. That's perfect to make it complete!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

THANOS said:


> I forgot about that. That's perfect to make it complete!


Imagine the final battle of endgame in wrestling.. Avengers could be top babyfaces of each promotion coming together to beat Kenny in a match like Blood and Guts.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Mox won't let that happen


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> Imagine the final battle of endgame in wrestling.. Avengers could be top babyfaces of each promotion coming together to beat Kenny in a match like Blood and Guts.


I can't remember where I heard/read it but I remember seeing something about Kenny feeling he wanted to make AEW wrestling ascend in quality like the MCU, and be known for that type of consistency.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The day Kenny fucking Omega wins the NWA World Heavyweight Title is the day I will have an epic meltdown and reconsider supporting the NWA.

Legit. Don't do it. Kenny isn't NWA


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> There are multiple ways they could do it that make sense i think. Kenny putting those companies "on the map" after a long time of being in the gutter (as the heel Kenny could say) could get eyes on them and actually build him as big deal having multiple titles.


I just read the best idea of all for the conclusion of all this on reddit.

Kenny Omega never loses any of the titles to members of the other promotions, he loses all of them in one match to Hangman Adam Page after a year of tyranny, and Page returns them all to their rightful promotions.

This would literally make Page the biggest babyface in all of wrestling and a megastar, depending on how AEW has grown by that time.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SMW said:


> money talks. And khans have a lot of it.



His Dad has a lot of money. Sinclair and Bushiroad have a lot of money too. You talk like companies like ROH and NJPW are poor and looking for a handout lmao. ROH might not be some big money maker, but they survive. You're in a fantasy land if you think NJPW would ever allow such a thing lol. Dead companies like the NWA and Impact might let this happen because why wouldnt they? They're dead. ROH and NJPW? Lmao, no.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

THANOS said:


> I just read the best idea of all for the conclusion of all this on reddit.
> 
> Kenny Omega never loses any of the titles to members of the other promotions, he loses all of them in one match to Hangman Adam Page after a year of tyranny, and Page returns them all to their rightful promotions.
> 
> This would literally make Page the biggest babyface in all of wrestling and a megastar, depending on how AEW has grown by that time.


That is literally one of the dumbest things I have read on this site and youre not dumb. Stop.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The day Kenny fucking Omega wins the NWA World Heavyweight Title is the day I will have an epic meltdown and reconsider supporting the NWA.
> 
> Legit. Don't do it. Kenny isn't NWA


But just imagine the Cornette podcast if he did. Hell, I might even have to tune in for that one.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> But just imagine the Cornette podcast if he did. Hell, I might even have to tune in for that one.


As amusing as it would be any true NWA fan would be done if Kenny won


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> His Dad has a lot of money. Sinclair and Bushiroad have a lot of money too. You talk like companies like ROH and NJPW are poor and looking for a handout lmao. ROH might not be some big money maker, but they survive. You're in a fantasy land if you think NJPW would ever allow such a thing lol. Dead companies like the NWA and Impact might let this happen because why wouldnt they? They're dead. ROH and NJPW? Lmao, no.


ROH is just as dead as the NWA and are losing money.










If pro wrestling is thriving, why is Ring of Honor struggling?


In the 2000s, Ring of Honor was the most prestigious independent wrestling promotion in the United States. Now, with so much competition for fans' eyes, vi...




fansided.com














411MANIA | ROH Summer Supercard Draws Lowest Market Audience In Years, Other Indie Promotions Also Did Poorly During Summerslam Weekend


ROH Summer Supercard, which happened on August 9 at the Mattamy Athletic Centre in Toronto had an attendance of 680 fans...




411mania.com














Ring of Honor on the Brink: Life After NJPW & the Elite


The Ring of Honor train isn't just off the tracks. It's on the side of the railway and the caboose is on fire.




www.voicesofwrestling.com






And NJPW's profits actually dropped last year.






__





NJPW Posts Biggest Revenues In Company History, But Overall Profits Down | Wrestle Royalty







wrestleroyalty.com







__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/d6imay


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> ROH is just as dead as the NWA and are losing money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you think NJPW would actually let the IWGP title be some trinket Omega can carry on his thigh with 5 other belts you're literally retarded. And I dont like using that word.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you think NJPW would actually let the IWGP title be some trinket Omega can carry on his thigh with 5 other belts you're literally retarded. And I dont like using that word.


I wasn't talking about Omega winning an NJPW title. I was talking about your comment on the NWA being "dead" when ROH is losing money just like them and had shows last year and earlier this year with the same attendance numbers as the NWA (200 people) so they're both dead going by your logic.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Very good segment !


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> I wasn't talking about Omega winning an NJPW title. I was talking about your comment on the NWA being "dead" when ROH is losing money just like them and had shows last year and earlier this year with the same attendance numbers as the NWA (200 people) so they're both dead going by your logic.



ROH has much more capital backing them and are still running shows. NWA is in way worse critical condition than them.

And for clarification for you and for the mods apparently, I was not calling you or anyone retarded, Im simply trying to convey the level of absurdity it would take to think NJPW would do such a thing. If you thought I was calling you that, thats my fault.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Ozell Gray said:


> I wasn't talking about Omega winning an NJPW title. I was talking about your comment on the NWA being "dead" when ROH is losing money just like them and had shows last year and earlier this year with the same attendance numbers as the NWA (200 people) so they're both dead going by your logic.


ROH drew over 1000 a couple weeks after their all time low. They fell a long way from their peak but to say that because they had a disastrous end to 2019 they've fallen all the way to NWA levels is absurd. NWA can't even fit 200 people into their venue and the cheapest ROH ticket is still WAY more expensive than the most expensive NWA ticket. And ROH tours constantly while NWA drew the same hundred or so marks every week.

ROH is still able to sign talent to long term contracts and even compete with AEW/WWE/NJPW on a case by case basis. Marty Scurll, Rush, Dragon Lee, and Matt Taven all had offers from every major promotion and ROH still was able to sign them.

ROH was able to pay literally their entire company their full rates to sit at home during the pandemic. This includes production, backstage staff, and even non-contracted wrestlers that were working on a handshake, per-show deal. If the company were in any danger of dying, the parent company would've just shut the whole operation down. They're not a charity. ROH still has value to them, which is why they put money into it.

ROH is now able to set up a bubble environment for their TV and PPV tapings. NWA leeched on to a garbage indie promotion to pretape a few Youtube matches.

ROH is on US TV via local Fox/CW/MyNetwork/CBS/ABC/NBC affiliates, Fox Sports Networks, other regional cable sports channels, and Stadium which hits over 51% of the US on free TV. Digitally ROH TV can be found via Fite TV, Stadium's digital feeds (Fubo, Stirr, Pluto, Roku Channel, Youtube TV, watchstadium.com, Twitch, Android, iOS, and several others), a dedicated ROH STIRR channel, rohwrestling.com, and Honor Club. Internationally they have TV in Canada, Israel, Portugal, India, and several other countries. All of those platforms sell their own ads for ROH and they show the ones ROH bakes into the programming. Compare that to NWA, which only airs on Youtube. Youtube pays out an average of $1.40 per 1000 views. Wrestling companies get crappy ad rates on TV in general and ROH doesn't make nearly as much from TV as AEW, but they make enough that their parent company sees it as worth it to continuously expand their TV footprint. 

ROH has a constantly updating store with new merch weekly. NWA's store on their website doesn't even work.

ROH has a subscription service with videos going all the way back to 2002. Matches, documentaries, shoot interviews, compilations, TV shows, PPVs. NWA begs for Patreon donations so fans get access to matches that already aired on UWN PPVs one day "early".

ROH shows are available to buy on an individual basis on DVD or digital platforms. All of NWA's content is already free on Youtube.

NWA is literally a Youtube account and a bunch of belts. They're not even a real promotion. GCW and Booker T's Reality of Wrestling are bigger.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> ROH has much more capital backing them and are still running shows. NWA is in way worse critical condition than them.
> 
> And for clarification for you and for the mods apparently, I was not calling you or anyone retarded, Im simply trying to convey the level of absurdity it would take to think NJPW would do such a thing. If you thought I was calling you that, thats my fault.


ROH has more money than the NWA of course but they're both not doing well financially and we're drawing the same amount of fans in attendance not too long ago pre-pandemic. NWA are in way worse state and are losing wrestlers left and right but they're not any different than ROH per se. They just have less money to play around with. 

It's ok. We're good it was just a misunderstanding between us. 



famicommander said:


> ROH drew over 1000 a couple weeks after their all time low. They fell a long way from their peak but to say that because they had a disastrous end to 2019 they've fallen all the way to NWA levels is absurd. NWA can't even fit 200 people into their venue and the cheapest ROH ticket is still WAY more expensive than the most expensive NWA ticket. And ROH tours constantly while NWA drew the same hundred or so marks every week.
> 
> ROH is still able to sign talent to long term contracts and even compete with AEW/WWE/NJPW on a case by case basis. Marty Scurll, Rush, Dragon Lee, and Matt Taven all had offers from every major promotion and ROH still was able to sign them.
> 
> ...


They drew 1,000 for one of their PPVs last year but the attendance before and after that show were massively below that and was even at 200 or 250 at most before the pandemic. ROH was a disaster throughout 2019 hitting their lowest point in history with bad attendance, Bully Ray scandal, and losing their wrestlers to WWE and AEW. 

Isn't Rush leaving to go to WWE for more money or am I missing him up with someone else who's contract is expiring and are jumping to WWE? Most of those guys already said before they only go to ROH because of NJPW and if it wasn't for that none of those guys would be interested in going there. As a matter of fact ROH lost more wrestlers last year than at anytime in their history all at once to WWE and AEW. 

ROH is on Sinclair networks as cheap programming and Sinclair themselves are in financial peril as reported by multiple news outlets and so is ROH. I don't deny they paid their guys when they weren't doing shows but they're not doing good financially and Sinclair even gave them a tight purse. 

"According to the Sinclair Broadcast Group’s most recent balance sheet as reported on August 10, 2020, total debt is at $12.40 billion, with $12.33 billion in long-term debt and $71.00 million in current debt. Adjusting for $622.00 million in cash-equivalents, the company has a net debt of $11.78 billion."










Sinclair Broadcast loses $3.2 billion in third quarter amid pandemic’s impact on sports networks


Sinclair Broadcast Group reported a massive loss for the quarter ended Sept. 30 due to charges related to its local sports segment during the coronavirus.




www.chicagotribune.com








https://finance.yahoo.com/news/does-sinclair-broadcast-groups-debt-130147860.html#:~:text=According%20to%20the%20Sinclair%20Broadcast,net%20debt%20of%20%2411.78%20billion


.


NWA is a dying promotion and ROH is still bigger than them but currently but are dying themselves and are now in irrelevancy.

All those channels that Sinclair owns are losing them money as I posted the link up above and neither company are selling tons of merch nor were they pre-pandemic. 

ROH are losing money just like the NWA are so despite all those things you rightfully pointed out about ROH and the NWA they're both not profitable companies.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As amusing as it would be any true NWA fan would be done if Kenny won


Kenny also isn't good enough or big enough of a star to pull this kind of storyline off sorry he just isn't. Yeah the hardcore fans will probably cream themselves, but you gotta remember that outside of the few hardcore fans in wrestling nobody knows who the fuck Kenny Omega is. This isn't gonna be good.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Kenny Omega is about to be the best heel in wrestling surpassing Roman Reigns. Now he's talking about being the "collector"?
> 
> If he is holding the Impact World Title, AEW Title, and AAA World Title all at once, the guy is gonna ascend as a star immediately. His promo tonight with Callis was incredible.
> 
> They were also name-dropping NJPW all night so it makes me think that partnership talks are more advanced than we think, especially since they also keep name-dropping Okada simultaneously.


If Roman is the bar then Kenny doesn't need to do much to become the best heel in wrestling, lmao.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Ozell Gray said:


> ROH has more money than the NWA of course but they're both not doing well financially and we're drawing the same amount of fans in attendance not too long ago pre-pandemic. NWA are in way worse state and are losing wrestlers left and right but they're not any different than ROH per se. They just have less money to play around with.
> 
> It's ok. We're good it was just a misunderstanding between us.
> 
> ...


ROH isn't going to die, though. Sinclair has seen rock bottom and it didn't scare them away. They were in just as bad a position when Sinclair originally bought them and they had a really bad year right after AJ Styles left as well. They rebuilt then and they will rebuild this time because they know how to develop talent. They have the resources and they're already making big strides coming out of the pandemic. They are in a better spot in December 2020 than they were in December 2019 despite the pandemic. Still worse than they were in 2018 and much worse than 2017, but their indicators are all good right now. The Pure Tournament is the best-received thing they've done in years. The production has improved dramatically and their online presence is bigger than it has ever been.

NWA, on the other hand, actually is dying. In the literal sense that they have no way to produce content and their employees are actively leaving as soon as they can. They have no prospects for any media deals. Their merch website doesn't even work. They have nothing going for them at all.

ROH may not be profitable in the direct sense but it provides enough cheap content for Sinclair to be worth their continued investment. It has value for them.

NWA has no value to anybody, and that is verifiable in the fact that nobody pays them for their content and nobody ever has (since Billy Corgan bought them).


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I doubt NJPW will let their top belt change hands this way. Not sure about ROH. But I could definitely see him winning the Impact title and perhaps the NWA title as well.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you think NJPW would actually let the IWGP title be some trinket Omega can carry on his thigh with 5 other belts you're literally retarded. And I dont like using that word.


Nah, it wouldnt be a trinket. It'd be the Crown Jewel he'd go get last and make the biggest deal out of - burying all the other promotions including AEW and is exactly while it will never happen, before you even get to any discussion about whether NJPW would go for it (they wouldnt)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> This would be an instant channel changer.


What?

Kenny Omega (who's also one of the best wrestlers on the planet) collecting MULTIPLE world titles during his AEW World title reign as a heel sounds awesome!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Cool angle - I'm hyped. 

Lots of saltiness here towards Omega and AEW, predictably.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

AEW is more at war with all of the companies listed than they are with WWE. If they're joining forces to defeat big, bad WWE then fine, but it needs to be a long term merger. If they're going to act like these companies aren't their actual competition then it just makes Impact, ROH and NJPW look worse than AEW. It shouldn't happen. Also Kenny's social media numbers don't actually say "super popular". AEW needs an adult to let them and their wrestlers know they aren't there just yet. They're rushing things. Kenny couldn't even win the AEW title without cheating, how good does it look if he comes in and beats your champion? I get some of you love this guy, I obviously don't understand why. There's something about him but he's not the savior.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> As amusing as it would be any true NWA fan would be done if Kenny won


Nah Kenny Omega instantly elevates that belt and company, surely

Any true fan lol - tad dramatic


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

lol at reading some of the fanfic going in the thread. people really think multiple big level companies would give away the control of their main titles to another company because being a kenny fanboi. lol.

this is not universe mode nor TEW people. wake up.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

famicommander said:


> NWA is literally a Youtube account and a bunch of belts. They're not even a real promotion. GCW and Booker T's Reality of Wrestling are bigger.


Watch out your comments, bro.



Pentagon Senior said:


> Nah Kenny Omega instantly elevates that belt and company, surely
> 
> Any true fan lol - tad dramatic


The NWA fans watch Power and buy PPV's because they reject modern wrestling. Kenny Omega with his sex doll wrestling, Marko Stunt selling fuckery is not something the NWA wants nor needs.

Also, the NWA World Heavyweight Title shouldn't just be some secondary belt for Kenny to defend when he wants to. The NWA World Heavyweight Title IS the most prestigious wrestling championship to ever exist.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

bdon said:


> This is some territory shit on a much, much larger scale.


I would say its territory shit on a much smaller scale.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> That's not at all true. They get exposure from a much bigger company and appearances by much bigger stars.


Ah I get you. AEW gets more exposure from much bigger companies and appearances from their much bigger stars appearing in Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The day Kenny fucking Omega wins the NWA World Heavyweight Title is the day I will have an epic meltdown and reconsider supporting the NWA.
> 
> Legit. Don't do it. Kenny isn't NWA


lol..... do it @billycorgan @bigpappaKhan @Wrestlinggods


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The NWA fans watch Power and buy PPV's because they reject modern wrestling. Kenny Omega with his sex doll wrestling, Marko Stunt selling fuckery is not something the NWA wants nor needs.
> 
> Also, the NWA World Heavyweight Title shouldn't just be some secondary belt for Kenny to defend when he wants to. The NWA World Heavyweight Title IS the most prestigious wrestling championship to ever exist.


How many NWA fans are there anyway? Perhaps traditional doesn't sell in 2020


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol..... do it @billycorgan @bigpappaKhan @Wrestlinggods


I don't know why you'd want it. Kenny is everything the NWA is not. He's not tradtional, he's not "sports style approach". Even Harley Race didn't rate Kenny so it'd kind of be an insult to put the NWA World Heavyweight TItle on Kenny.

I sat through Kahagas, I sat through Tim Storm (Before he came good), I sat through Tenzan and Kojima in Japan barely ever defending it, I sat through The Fake Sheik, Blue Demon's massive run but I WILL NOT sit through Kenny Omega as NWA World Heavyweight Champion.

Never.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> How many NWA fans are there anyway? Perhaps traditional doesn't sell in 2020


Hmmmm well their YouTube show was grabbing about 200,000 people a week before COVID happened and that was with a pretty cheap roster. Impact was/is getting around the same on television but spending a shit ton more on talent.

Traditional sells in 2020 and you know it does. Your mate Tony is working with the NWA now.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

What about NWA employs Cornette again, Nick Aldis loses his title to a 9 year old girl, then Omega takes it from her then Joey Ryan with Vince Russo as his manager takes the title from Omega while Cornette is in studio watching it live. WIN WIN.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't know why you'd want it. Kenny is everything the NWA is not. He's not tradtional, he's not "sports style approach". Even Harley Race didn't rate Kenny so it'd kind of be an insult to put the NWA World Heavyweight TItle on Kenny.
> 
> I sat through Kahagas, I sat through Tim Storm (Before he came good), I sat through Tenzan and Kojima in Japan barely ever defending it, I sat through The Fake Sheik, Blue Demon's massive run but I WILL NOT sit through Kenny Omega as NWA World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> Never.


i would want it to see someone destroy something you love 😂

then i will proceed to write f’kn essays about how ’kenny has finally elevated the nwa title to mainstream’ and how good the title is being booked suddenly

——- jokes aside ——

the real issue is..... we both know its coming. The story is set, there is already a working relationship with nwa

this is gonna happen


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Kenny also isn't good enough or big enough of a star to pull this kind of storyline off sorry he just isn't. Yeah the hardcore fans will probably cream themselves, but you gotta remember that outside of the few hardcore fans in wrestling nobody knows who the fuck Kenny Omega is. This isn't gonna be good.


why is that?

he has the kayfabe legitimacy to call himself the best in the world. and nobody knows who Kenny is? he's been on national TV being watched by around a million people for over a year now


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hmmmm well their YouTube show was grabbing about 200,000 people a week before COVID happened and that was with a pretty cheap roster. Impact was/is getting around the same on television but spending a shit ton more on talent.
> 
> Traditional sells in 2020 and you know it does. Your mate Tony is working with the NWA now.


So not many then - they could benefit from a boost! 

I'm just excited for the whole angle tbh and looking forward to seeing how it all plays out

His full name is Tony 'guns' Kahn after the ad on Impact


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

idk why i've read people say Don Callis is bad a nd cringe. he came off as a good heel mouthpiece imo. got a little bit of Heenan vibes. just a little


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The day Kenny fucking Omega wins the NWA World Heavyweight Title is the day I will have an epic meltdown and reconsider supporting the NWA.
> 
> Legit. Don't do it. Kenny isn't NWA


Some people are more excited by you and Cornettes reaction than Omega winning these titles. Says a lot.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Some people are more excited by you and Cornettes reaction than Omega winning these titles. Says a lot.


Some people enjoy watching Orange Cassidy work 20 minutes with Jericho and Cody, too.

Which is why I don’t need some people’s opinions to form my own.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

famicommander said:


> ROH isn't going to die, though. Sinclair has seen rock bottom and it didn't scare them away. They were in just as bad a position when Sinclair originally bought them and they had a really bad year right after AJ Styles left as well. They rebuilt then and they will rebuild this time because they know how to develop talent. They have the resources and they're already making big strides coming out of the pandemic. They are in a better spot in December 2020 than they were in December 2019 despite the pandemic. Still worse than they were in 2018 and much worse than 2017, but their indicators are all good right now. The Pure Tournament is the best-received thing they've done in years. The production has improved dramatically and their online presence is bigger than it has ever been.
> 
> NWA, on the other hand, actually is dying. In the literal sense that they have no way to produce content and their employees are actively leaving as soon as they can. They have no prospects for any media deals. Their merch website doesn't even work. They have nothing going for them at all.
> 
> ...


I never said they were going to die (though there were reports the past couple of years of Sinclair waking ROH to Anthem or WWE) but that they're no different than NWA business wise. 

NWA is dying definitely. I agree with you on that but so are ROH because they're losing wrestlers too when their contracts expires and they move on to bigger companies and last year you saw ROH get depleted with most of their guys going to AEW and WWE. NWA are losing guys AEW and Impact so far and I can see a few going to WWE as well. 

That was my point from the beginning. ROH isn't profitable but Sinclair keeps them around for cheap programming for their networks. Just NWA is losing money and obviously NWA are losing more money because most of the guys there including the staff members are gone. 

ROH has more value than NWA. Sure I agree there because they're on tvand has a streaming service. 

Well hey you won't get an argument out of me that the NWA has no value currently. Billy Corgan ran that indie promotion he had a long time ago into the ground so him failing with the NWA isn't surprising to me.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> What?
> 
> Kenny Omega (who's also one of the best wrestlers on the planet) collecting MULTIPLE world titles during his AEW World title reign as a heel sounds awesome!


I think Kenny's awful and have no desire to watch him. Especially with every promotions world title.

Kurt Angle doing something a little similar in TNA was fun, though. Now that was a talent I could get behind in said scenario.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He’s not getting IWGP or ROH. He might get TNA and DDT or some other Japanese promotion that isn’t anywhere near New Japan. I can’t see him getting the NWA unless TK buys it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> why is that?
> 
> he has the kayfabe legitimacy to call himself the best in the world. and nobody knows who Kenny is? he's been on national TV being watched by around a million people for over a year now


If his time in AEW is anything to go by he's only had real legitimacy for around a couple of months. And AEW's fan base us mostly made up of hardcore fans if you asked a casual fan of wrestling who Kenny Omega was 9/10 they'd say who?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If NJPW thought that Kenny was worthy of holding their top belt, which they’re super-protective of, then the idea that he isn’t good enough for the NWA belt in 2020 is laughable.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

THANOS said:


> For anyone who watched the IMPACT segment, I thought that was a super entertaining segment and promo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I get your overall sentiment, I really, really, really don't want NWA's super refreshing old school approach to be compromised by this.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> idk why i've read people say Don Callis is bad a nd cringe. he came off as a good heel mouthpiece imo. got a little bit of Heenan vibes. just a little


Callis is incredibly witty and hilarious. Great mic worker.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hmmmm well their YouTube show was grabbing about 200,000 people a week before COVID happened and that was with a pretty cheap roster. Impact was/is getting around the same on television but spending a shit ton more on talent.
> 
> Traditional sells in 2020 and you know it does. Your mate Tony is working with the NWA now.


Isn't it free to watch NWA on YT though? Did they even have ppvs where people could give them money? I'm genuinely curious because I don't know anything about NWA nor how they made money.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They were shopping the idea around, then Cornette left, Lagana left and COVID hit.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> They were shopping the idea around, then Cornette left, Lagana left and COVID hit.


I guess you could say Covid has been an unprecedented challenge for wrestling promotions? When you factor that in, AEW has done an impressive job in 2020


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I guess you could say Covid has been an unprecedented challenge for wrestling promotions? When you factor that in, AEW has done an impressive job in 2020


Not really. It’s separated by the others by about $100 million.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Not really. It’s separated by the others by about $100 million.


you saying Billy has no money?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you saying Billy has no money?


Not Khan money. Not TNT money.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Not Khan money.


but he has money though

edit> net worth of 60m - definitely not nothing


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but he has money though


What, a few million? That’s not wrestling money. Stop trying to bait people on such a technicality that is obviously not the point.

Yes, Billy Corgan can technically afford a sandwich. Haha you got me! Great point!


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Not really. It’s separated by the others by about $100 million.


Yes the financial situation is different but one company has maintained their success the other hasn't - relative to the positions they were in

A global pandemic is a challenge for anyone let alone a new, live entertainment product. Can't use it as an excuse for one but pretend it won't affect the other


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> Isn't it free to watch NWA on YT though? Did they even have ppvs where people could give them money? I'm genuinely curious because I don't know anything about NWA nor how they made money.


Yeah, it's free like everything else on YouTube. They did a couple of iPPV's in 2019 and 2020. The one in January of this year featured recognisable names such as Trevor Murdoch, Ricky Starks, Ken Kennedy, Eli Drake, James Storm, Rock N'Roll Express, Scott Steiner, Aron Stevens (Damien Sandow) and Nick Aldis.

Rumour at the time was that approximately 5000 people paid 15 dollars to see that one so not anything close to AEW or the like but they would've made a tidy profit.

Other ways they made money was tickets for the taping (Think it was 20 bucks to get into the studio, only 100 seats available. They did 2 or 3 tapings every 6 weeks) and of course they had merchandise that you could buy, eBay store with memorabilia etc.

The way the model was to work was that they'd take a hit to do the YouTube show but try to make the money back on PPV. 15X5000 = 75,000 dollars which is enough to cover everything and walk with a small profit.

So to swing this around to Kenny, majority of those NWA fans aren't buying iPPV for a Kenny NWA World Heavyweight Title match and even then I doubt they could even afford the guy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Yes the financial situation is different but one company has maintained their success the other hasn't - relative to the positions they were in
> 
> A global pandemic is a challenge for anyone let alone a new, live entertainment product. Can't use it as an excuse for one but pretend it won't affect the other


Re-read what you just said and check to see if it makes the sense you think it made.

People with lots of money are going to be able to manage much better during a pandemic than people with only enough to sustain their current business model.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

People claiming anyone cares about NWA or ROH... lmao! News flash, no one does. NWA is literally only a YT channel with mediocre views and ROH is...well, ROH. They're like at the bottom of professional wrestling.

Kenny is a bigger star than everyone on NWA and ROH combined. I know it's cool to hate on Kenny, but don't pull stuff outta your ass to justify your stupid, stupid opinions.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny is evolving, I said all along that his heel turn would make him! He's too nerdy to be a top babyface, but he just works as a heel and with Callis by his side he has someone who can put him over.

Kenny becoming 'The Collector' would be a good gimmick turn, although requires a lot of cooperation and at some point he'd have to drop each belt which would be... awkward (losing streak angle I guess).

He already holds two belts, so there's a start.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Re-read what you just said and check to see if it makes the sense you think it made.
> 
> People with lots of money are going to be able to manage much better during a pandemic than people with only enough to sustain their current business model.


Not only that but the NWA was probably hit the hardest. Lagana gone (Rightfully so), Cornette gone just before COVID who was probably the most popular public figure on the show, Starks, Kingston, Storm (Just left), Ken Kennedy, Scurll all are gone now.

Billy isn't going to throw his 60 million dollar worth (Most of it probably being song rights) into funding pro wrestling.



JeSeGaN said:


> People claiming anyone cares about NWA or ROH... lmao! News flash, no one does. NWA is literally only a YT channel with mediocre views and ROH is...well, ROH. They're like at the bottom of professional wrestling.
> 
> Kenny is a bigger star than everyone on NWA and ROH combined. I know it's cool to hate on Kenny, but don't pull stuff outta your ass to justify your stupid, stupid opinions.


He's a bigger star but he doesn't fit the style of some of these promotions. NWA is one he definitely doesn't fit at all.

It'd be like AEW signing Cena and Cena coming in and winning the AEW Title. Yeah, he's a bigger star but how out of place would he look?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Re-read what you just said and check to see if it makes the sense you think it made.
> 
> People with lots of money are going to be able to manage much better during a pandemic than people with only enough to sustain their current business model.


That is true, of course, but you're looking at things in a black and white manner. It's a big factor in one case but not a factor at all in another case - to suit your argument. 

You may have missed the word 'relative' in my post.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> That is true, of course, but you're looking at things in a black and white manner. It's a big factor in one case but not a factor at all in another case - to suit your argument.
> 
> You may have missed the word 'relative' in my post.


But they’re not relative to one another. One is a promotion with almost endless capital. The other definitely has an end to their capital, lol.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> But they’re not relative to one another. One is a promotion with almost endless capital. The other definitely has an end to their capital, lol.


* realtive to the positions they were in


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I like kenny but hes a terrible promo. Had a hard time following what he was trying to say and people will still say roman is a bad promo


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Christopher Near said:


> I like kenny but hes a terrible promo. Had a hard time following what he was trying to say and people will still say *roman is a bad promo*


Because he still is and turning heel will never change that.

Kenny isn't a bad promo though. He has a unique cadence and delivery though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I just read the best idea of all for the conclusion of all this on reddit.
> 
> Kenny Omega never loses any of the titles to members of the other promotions, he loses all of them in one match to Hangman Adam Page after a year of tyranny, and Page returns them all to their rightful promotions.
> 
> This would literally make Page the biggest babyface in all of wrestling and a megastar, depending on how AEW has grown by that time.


Definitely a Captain America returning the stones moment heh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> What, a few million? That’s not wrestling money. Stop trying to bait people on such a technicality that is obviously not the point.
> 
> Yes, Billy Corgan can technically afford a sandwich. Haha you got me! Great point!


60m net worth browskiwini


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He's had the AAA top title for a while, and who's gave a fuck in the grand scheme of things? If you're hype cool. But I don't think him holding the Impact, NWA, and ROH titles would mean anything


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanos? He's more Paste Pot Pete or The Owl

There is a thread about his title win being overshadowed, I dont know I enjoyed the angle at the end if not the match
But there is also multiple threads about a 61 year old legend that go pages upon pages , its almost a Sting forum! (It would work by the way!)

Personally I am excited by both
But the popularity and interest in Sting shows how much todays "Stars" are actually over in the USA, a little depressing

Someone earlier mentioned Omega being the best heel in the business today, if that is the level we are scraping to it's no wonder a fair few stay on YouTube watching Flair, Blanchard, Gilbert, Hernandez etc
Callis can make him a better heel but really? seriously? honestly?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> He's had the AAA top title for a while, and who's gave a fuck in the grand scheme of things? If you're hype cool. But I don't think him holding the Impact, NWA, and ROH titles would mean anything












It's all about the visual to me, rather than caliber of all the titles. In his suit, sunglasses and with titles like the above, he'd look like one of the biggest superstars in the wortd.

BTW, that idea of Page winning them all and handing them back is AMAZING, but the hard part is getting the promotions to accept that. Typically, if they let another promotion's wrestler win their belt, they'd want him to put someone over in return. Although the industry isn't in a great state, so some of them might accept Omega and other AEW stars on cards to help sell tickets.

Idea's for a Multi-Crown Kenny:


AEW World Title
AAA Mega Title
A UK title
A Canadian title
A European title (German?)
Two 'major' indie titles (ie. ROH/IMPACT/NWA/MLW).
FTW title
Could also get a tag title or two on him if he finds an ally.

Edit: And duh, of course a Japanese title. DDT?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 94714
> 
> 
> It's all about the visual to me, rather than caliber of all the titles. In his suit, sunglasses and with titles like the above, he'd look like one of the biggest superstars in the wortd.
> ...


The idea of Page winning them all and just handing them back is terrible. It bitches out the wrestlers in the other promotions and only helps Page and Omega. That suggestion is the wrestling equivalent of asking your big brother to get your ball back from that big mean kid. If you're super into Kenny and AEW then all this sounds great. But if you think about it for even a second it does much of nothing for any major promotion. Now


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Never forget how the Elite elevated ROH and made sure that they were set once they left. Changing the world breh. It's not about AEW nor our favorite wrestlers' own good, it's about the industry breh.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The idea of Page winning them all and just handing them back is terrible.


I mean, if you're a diehard fan of a company whose belt he'd have, yeah. But Omega being the 'Collector' and Hangman ending his tyranny and giving belts back is one of the most babyface-ish things ever. It's like a great comic book arc.



> It bitches out the wrestlers in the other promotions and only helps Page and Omega. That suggestion is the wrestling equivalent of asking your big brother to get your ball back from that big mean kid. If you're super into Kenny and AEW then all this sounds great. But if you think about it for even a second it does much of nothing for any major promotion. Now


Well, it has to be analysed on a case-by-case basis. Some of the promotions might be so minor league compared to AEW that they'd do it for the attention OR the promise of Kenny and/or other talents on their shows to sell tickets. Also if you're a promotion with limited brand appeal and your title is mentioned in national TV, you're going to get attention. AEW isn't WWE, but it's still quite big and look at what it did for IMPACT's Twitch numbers yesterday ... over 5 times higher than usual, all for a promo on a bus.

The trickiest ones would be getting someone like ROH, IMPACT or the NWA to accept it rather than a Canadian or UK promotion (he already has a AAA title). They would have to be heavily incentivised to let Kenny reign for a long time with their belt. AEW could offer: Kenny on their big shows defending titles, usage of AEW stars, promotion on national TV through appearances by their own stars, possible tag/TNT/FTW title reigns for their talent. Or the simple incentive... money. Pay them to hand over their belt for 6 months.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> * realtive to the positions they were in


But they’re in entirely different positions. Do you know what you’re even saying?

It’s like saying a guy with $20 should be able to eat through a pandemic, but a guwith $60k should be credited more when he doesn’t starve. 



MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Because he still is and turning heel will never change that.
> 
> Kenny isn't a bad promo though. He has a unique cadence and delivery though.


He’s an awful promo. His content is boring, his cadence is off-putting and his delivery is bad. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> 60m net worth browskiwini


That’s piss-water. The Khans were just about to buy Wembley Stadium for $800 million. Corgan’s money is more than likely way more tied up and he isn’t going to spend it on one particular venture during a pandemic.

The Khans could sustain AEW based on the yearly interest of a bank account they opened alone. How do people not get the difference here? 



3venflow said:


> View attachment 94714
> 
> 
> It's all about the visual to me, rather than caliber of all the titles. In his suit, sunglasses and with titles like the above, he'd look like one of the biggest superstars in the wortd.
> ...


Ultimo Dragon was better than Omega, but a mid-carder. Do people remember that visual? Sure. It doesn’t really mean anything without the proper emphasis though. Anyone could get 10 belts and hold them. You’ve got to actually make them matter.

The idea of Page handing them all back is horrible. It buries every single belt. It’s like Shane Douglas throwing down the NWA Tile.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I mean, if you're a diehard fan of a company whose belt he'd have, yeah. But Omega being the 'Collector' and Hangman ending his tyranny and giving belts back is one of the most babyface-ish things ever. It's like a great comic book arc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll have to wait and see what the TV ratings are, but just looking at Twitch numbers it's a conundrum. He certainly did multiple times there normal number, but relatively speaking 50k isn't that crazy of a number. Now that doesn't mean it can't grow if the story gets deeper. But if I'm Impact I'm in-between a rock and a hard place. I know I certainly would like Kenny on my show when I can get him because he can provide a clear boost at least on Twitch. But I don't know if I'm ready to toss my actual roster to the wayside for 100k on Twitch and possibly still not being a top 50 show on cable weekly. You risk ruin your locker morale for little gain long term. 

Then when you look at it on a work with smaller promotions it's not worth it for AEW, as they're too small to give meaning in the story. When he's already AEW champion and AAA Mega Champion, I don't know if being the France Extreme Wrestling Champion will really feel as important you know lol. 

From a fan of Kenny it sounds amazing. But promotions idk. Me personally anything past Impact and imma just catch the highlights on Dynamite. I can't add much more wrestling too my schedule lol


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> But they’re in entirely different positions. Do you know what you’re even saying?
> 
> It’s like saying a guy with $20 should be able to eat through a pandemic, but a guwith $60k should be credited more when he doesn’t starve.


Of course they are and I accept that. That's what 'relative to the positions they were in' means precisely lol. I even said that in a previous post. 

Your rather predictable position is - the pandemic is a MAJOR factor for NWA and explains their struggles but ZERO factor for AEW for which they deserve no credit. That's ridiculous. 

But then it ties in perfectly to your stance on everything AEW. Recently you were arguing that Tony Kahn deserves zero credit and he's only there becuse of his dad's money (partially true) - whilst saying HHH deserves his spot on merit (despite sleeping his way into position and being handed a brand under the industry leading company). 

It's just more black and white thinking to support your stance against one company.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

The Collector gimmick could be fantastic. 

AEW
AAA
Impact
NWA
DDT
Rev Pro

I doubt he's getting anywhere near NJPW but who knows at this point in 2020!

Really hoping they can pull this off


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> The Collector gimmick could be fantastic.
> 
> Rev Pro


A Will Ospreay v. Kenny Omega would be off the chart.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kenny Omega can be a solid promo though. He isn’t “awful” at all, especially after his previous 2 recent promos where he talked really well.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Not a fan of him but the promo/segment was very good on impact.

He has potential to be the no 1 heel in the business with his "collector gimmick" 

Do wonder how far AEW's relationships go with other promotions.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

He’s inevitable.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

the_flock said:


> Ah I get you. AEW gets more exposure from much bigger companies and appearances from their much bigger stars appearing in Dynamite.


0/10 gotcha attempt


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> He's had the AAA top title for a while, and who's gave a fuck in the grand scheme of things? If you're hype cool. But I don't think him holding the Impact, NWA, and ROH titles would mean anything


Yeah but that's because nobody gives a shit about titles in Mexico. 
Uninronically Omega coming in every 4 months and having a pretty decent match with a upper midcarder is the best use of the megachampionship in probably the last 5 years booking and financially wise.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Kenny also isn't good enough or big enough of a star to pull this kind of storyline off sorry he just isn't. Yeah the hardcore fans will probably cream themselves, but you gotta remember that outside of the few hardcore fans in wrestling nobody knows who the fuck Kenny Omega is. This isn't gonna be good.


Isn't the whole point to create new stars?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Wood said:


> That’s piss-water. The Khans were just about to buy Wembley Stadium for $800 million. Corgan’s money is more than likely way more tied up and he isn’t going to spend it on one particular venture during a pandemic.
> 
> The Khans could sustain AEW based on the yearly interest of a bank account they opened alone. How do people not get the difference here?


the NWA is exponetially smaller than AEW in all facets - including costs, therefore Billy should’ve been able to keep it going with his ‘measly’ 60m net worth

how do people not get this even?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the NWA is exponetially smaller than AEW in all facets - including costs, therefore Billy should’ve been able to keep it going with his ‘measly’ 60m net worth
> 
> how do people not get this even?


Exactly, it's all relative bro


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Isn't the whole point to create new stars?


Yeah, especially ironic coming from what I assume is an AJ Styles fan. BTW, to be clear, I think Styles is awesome, but you could've said the same thing about him a few years ago.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I doesn’t necessarily have to be Kenny who holds all the belts, he could start his on faction and have some generals and foot soldiers. Then whilst he is holding some of the belts (say AEW/AAA/Impact) one of his generals who could be a top guy from say ROH could have the ROH title so the promotion still has access to the belt whilst Kenny is elsewhere. 

Kind of like a bullet club all over the world where everybody answers to Kenny as the collector


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Exactly, it's all relative bro


brooo! its like, these things are at different scales of the spectrum in terms of monetary investment and recoupment, yo!


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Because he still is and turning heel will never change that.
> 
> Kenny isn't a bad promo though. He has a unique cadence and delivery though.


Kenny just sounded incoherent last night and was all over the place I only understood the last part

And I disagree but whatever it is what it is


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Definitely a Captain America returning the stones moment heh.


That's the exact thing I was thinking about haha. Cap and Iron Man combined since he'd also be the one to take down Thanos (Kenny), just no sacrificing please lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't get all of this nonsense on not understanding Kenny's last night. I'm not a native English speaker and understood him perfectly.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

THANOS said:


> That's the exact thing I was thinking about haha. Cap and Iron Man combined since he'd also be the one to take down Thanos (Kenny), just no sacrificing please lol.


They can sacrifice Leather Boy (OC). No resurrection or unsnapping either.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> They can sacrifice Leather Boy (OC). No resurrection or unsnapping either.


Add Stunt to the list, please.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> I don't get all of this nonsense on not understanding Kenny's last night. I'm not a native English speaker and understood him perfectly.


Yeah, I have criticized his poor speaking ability many times. He has done a lot better recently including last night.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would love the storyline of Hangman returning the gold to all the promotions after ending Kenny's tyranny. Getting to that point would take a lot though.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Not a fan of Omega but this story does sound very interesting I would at least like to see him appear on other promotions and try to challenge them and either they accept or have him escorted out of the building lol. Plus this is a good way of having Omega gain new members in the Bullet Club and have members in almost every company.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Add Stunt to the list, please.


If anyone deserves to be Thanos punched out of existence, it is that dweeb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What are the pros of Hangman returning the belts for the other promotions? How do they benefit from that?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

THANOS said:


> I just read the best idea of all for the conclusion of all this on reddit.
> 
> Kenny Omega never loses any of the titles to members of the other promotions, he loses all of them in one match to Hangman Adam Page after a year of tyranny, and Page returns them all to their rightful promotions.
> 
> This would literally make Page the biggest babyface in all of wrestling and a megastar, depending on how AEW has grown by that time.


I'm in physical pain reading that because I know it won't happen. I'm a huge Hangman mark and this would send me to cowboy nirvana


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The day Kenny fucking Omega wins the NWA World Heavyweight Title is the day I will have an epic meltdown and reconsider supporting the NWA.
> 
> Legit. Don't do it. Kenny isn't NWA


You? Meltdown and piss and moan about something (whilst continuing to watch week after week and spend your whole life on the forum of the company you hate so much, of course)?

I don't believe it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I mean i don’t know how anyone can tel me they’re not excited about the storyline. I would’ve preferred it to be someone like MJF; I feel he would be a much better fit for the “collector”. But either way, exiting times ahead for wrestling fans.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What are the pros of Hangman returning the belts for the other promotions? How do they benefit from that?


Hangman's benefit I think is self explanatory as a valiant babyface.

Their benefit? Just better exposure in a general sense. They can always run some kind of storyline with Hangman being a fighting champion too that defends each title on each show when he's ready to drop them. Maybe Tony in kayfabe gets into some kind of storyline where he wants no association with the other promotions after a falling out because of some kind of invasion. Have the matches all end in fuckery with one being dropped in a multi man match where Hangman is not pinned and the other with Omega costing him the Impact title to prolong their feud and make it a long term HHH/HBK type thing. There are plenty of ways they can do it. Hangman main eventing an Impact real quick against Moose for example is good enough for them. 

Like I said before though, it'll most likely not go down that way because stars would have to align perfectly, we're just throwing out scenarios and possibilities which we would enjoy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hangman's benefit I think is self explanatory as a valiant babyface.
> 
> Their benefit? Just better exposure in a general sense. They can always run some kind of storyline with Hangman being a fighting champion too that defends each title on each show when he's ready to drop them. Maybe Tony in kayfabe gets into some kind of storyline where he wants no association with the other promotions after a falling out because of some kind of invasion. Have the matches all end in fuckery with one being dropped in a multi man match where Hangman is not pinned and the other with Omega costing him the Impact title to prolong their feud and make it a long term HHH/HBK type thing. There are plenty of ways they can do it. Hangman main eventing an Impact real quick against Moose for example is good enough for them.
> 
> Like I said before though, it'll most likely not go down that way because stars would have to align perfectly, we're just throwing out scenarios and possibilities which we would enjoy.


As @3venflow said I think the visual would be dope. But the practicality seems rough. Manage locker room egos at each promotion, then managing the egos of the promotions of how the belt gets back to them and when. Like if I had a promotion and AEW gave me this offer, at some point I need one of my wrestlers to win the title back clean in a straight up match. And of course you can't have Omega or Kenny losing 5 matches across the wrestling world because fuck those promotions you're AEW lol. 

I could see them putting the Impact title on Kenny though. After that idk though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> As @3venflow said I think the visual would be dope. But the practicality seems rough. Manage locker room egos at each promotion, then managing the egos of the promotions of how the belt gets back to them and when. Like if I had a promotion and AEW gave me this offer, at some point I need one of my wrestlers to win the title back clean in a straight up match. And of course you can't have Omega or Kenny losing 5 matches across the wrestling world because fuck those promotions you're AEW lol.
> 
> I could see them putting the Impact title on Kenny though. After that idk though.


Yeah it would definitely be tough to pull it off. Every promoter will want something different.

Seems like AAA is cool with Kenny holding their gold all this time and Kallis I'm sure at this point is fine with Kenny holding their gold for probably a month tops. I would Kenny beat Rich Swann in January then have Moxley screw him right before Revolution to add fire to Omega/Moxley III.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Until Kenny wins the universal title he will always be below the big dowg.

Kenny could be the champion of every promotion but he'll never be champion of the entire universe.

OOH AHH


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Until Kenny wins the universal title he will always be below the big dowg.
> 
> Kenny could be the champion of every promotion but he'll never be champion of the entire universe.
> 
> OOH AHH


Haha yeah, they'll have to create the multiverse championship next.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Until Kenny wins the universal title he will always be below the big dowg.
> 
> Kenny could be the champion of every promotion but he'll never be champion of the entire universe.
> 
> OOH AHH


It's all going to end for Omega in a flurry of superman punches isn't it 😔


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> He's had the AAA top title for a while, and who's gave a fuck in the grand scheme of things? If you're hype cool. But I don't think him holding the Impact, NWA, and ROH titles would mean anything


The AAA championship not meaning anything is due to it NOT having any story involved. Kenny popping into other companies to put the belt over, even having others showing up on Dynamite asking to challenge for THEIR belt in hopes of bringing back their title.


Hitman1987 said:


> I doesn’t necessarily have to be Kenny who holds all the belts, he could start his on faction and have some generals and foot soldiers. Then whilst he is holding some of the belts (say AEW/AAA/Impact) one of his generals who could be a top guy from say ROH could have the ROH title so the promotion still has access to the belt whilst Kenny is elsewhere.
> 
> Kind of like a bullet club all over the world where everybody answers to Kenny as the collector


Yes. It extends the footprint of the company, puts more opportunities for eyes, and gives those other companies prestige by having “Kenny Omega’s right hand man is our star champion!!”

The idea is to create a wrestling universe just like The Avengers and the MCU. I have never watched a Thor movie outside of Ragnarock, but I have watched enough with groundwork laid that I don’t NEED to see them to understand Infinity War or Endgame.

Maybe you don’t watch Impact, but Gallows and Anderson showing up on Dynamite every now and then looking like badasses tells enough of the story. And for everyone else, it certainly can’t hurt them.

Rising waters lifts all boats.


RapShepard said:


> As @3venflow said I think the visual would be dope. But the practicality seems rough. Manage locker room egos at each promotion, then managing the egos of the promotions of how the belt gets back to them and when. Like if I had a promotion and AEW gave me this offer, at some point I need one of my wrestlers to win the title back clean in a straight up match. And of course you can't have Omega or Kenny losing 5 matches across the wrestling world because fuck those promotions you're AEW lol.
> 
> I could see them putting the Impact title on Kenny though. After that idk though.


For me it is more than the visual, but it HAS to be done right. I have said multiple times I don’t trust them to get this right, but they got it right last night by merely mentioning the idea of Kenny chasing down his Infinity Stones across the wrestling universe, whether it is in DDT, NWA, Impact, whatever.

But again, they likely WILL fuck this up, but if done right, this could be a MASSIVE fucking story.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> I mean i don’t know how anyone can tel me they’re not excited about the storyline. I would’ve preferred it to be someone like MJF; I feel he would be a much better fit for the “collector”. But either way, exiting times ahead for wrestling fans.


Well, we've seen this angle before. It's a mix of Austin Aries and CM Punk.










The leaving the promotion as champion thing is the CM Punk part.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well, we've seen this angle before. It's a mix of Austin Aries and CM Punk.
> 
> View attachment 94727
> 
> ...


and we've seen Zombie stories before, yet Walking Dead is a massive hit


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well, we've seen this angle before. It's a mix of Austin Aries and CM Punk.
> 
> View attachment 94727
> 
> ...


Yeah, can still be exciting even if something similar has been done (see nWo or even more recently Bullet Club).

But that's new to me. How did he end up losing all the belts? One by one?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Pentagon Senior said:


> It's all going to end for Omega in a flurry of superman punches isn't it 😔


A battle between Super Punches and V-Trigger Knees lol


----------



## Ashey Larry (Sep 25, 2020)

I thought this was excellent. I have been hearing a lot of chatter about Kenny Lacking on his mic skills. I am also not familiar with Don Calais at all. This was better than I expected and was very happy to see it.

Enjoy









Impact Wrestling Sets Their Viewership Record On Twitch With Kenny Omega


AEW World Champion Kenny Omega's appearance on this week's episode of Impact has reportedly helped the company secure its best-ever viewership on its Twitch stream.According…




amp.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Pentagon Senior said:


> It's all going to end for Omega in a flurry of superman punches isn't it 😔


Orange Cassidy superman punches I hope you mean


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

This was the first actual Kenny promo I paid attention to, and I have to say that he appeared fake and insecure and rushed his lines, at times seemingly struggling to even remember them.

Mind you I have no problem with Kenny whatsoever, I'm actually very fond of the storyline unfolding, but I really think he's better off with a mouth piece. Callis for instance. Callis is awesome.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

He came off as a total geek to me talking about collecting comic books and how many Meltzer approved 5 star matches he has. All I got from that was that he is proud of taking 30 or 40 minutes to win a match. Don Callis came off really well though. I enjoyed hearing him talk. I'm hoping to be proven wrong by Kenny eventually though because he really does have potential.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This has been posted twice already and was discussed in the Dynamite thread


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Orange Cassidy superman punches I hope you mean


Gets my vote 🤣


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

zaz102 said:


> Yeah, can still be exciting even if something similar has been done (see nWo or even more recently Bullet Club).
> 
> But that's new to me. How did he end up losing all the belts? One by one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Most of them are Indy belts so yeah I assume one by one


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Kenny did great but Cornette's cult will say otherwise. Not everyone has to sound like the Rock, Flair, Moxley , you get the point.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah it was so good that it fooled people into thinking all the companies in the world bar WWE would bend over backwards for them and hand out their world titles. Joking of course those people didn't need to be fooled.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

So Jacob Fatu is just gonna take a pinfall for Kenny and his quest?

I doubt that'll happen lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> So Jacob Fatu is just gonna take a pinfall for Kenny and his quest?
> 
> I doubt that'll happen lol


Nick Aldis as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> So Jacob Fatu is just gonna take a pinfall for Kenny and his quest?
> 
> I doubt that'll happen lol





Chip Chipperson said:


> Nick Aldis as well.


lol - course they will

its money and its eyeballs and its Kenny

hell, Aldis ate the pin for Cody last year - and half the people here supposedly says he’s the drizzling shits

they’ll literally bend over backwards and beg Kenny to take their titles for the payday and exposure


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - course they will
> 
> its money and its eyeballs and its Kenny
> 
> ...


Yeah, obviously its up to the owners of the promotions not the champions. But I question why they would do this unless they think those viewership pops (like Impact) are worth it. Obviously, Kenny has a relationship with Callis though, so its a little more straightforward of a path.

I have hard time believing hell be allowed/able to capture championship of the other "major" promotions.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

For someone that has been very weak over the past year for his promo work, and never being especially great in the first place, this was brilliant to see! I think this is what Omega needed to push him over the edge character-wise!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zaz102 said:


> Yeah, obviously its up to the owners of the promotions not the champions. But I question why they would do this unless they think those viewership pops (like Impact) are worth it. Obviously, Kenny has a relationship with Callis though, so its a little more straightforward of a path.
> 
> I have hard time believing hell be allowed/able to capture championship of the other "major" promotions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


in my bout of fantasy booking, i am imagining Ibushi becoming NJPW double champ

naito challenges, but just for the heavyweight - he cares nothing for the intercontinental

the stip is, iBushi has to defend both belts at WK though / so match with mystery opponent coming - he loses a hard fought match with Naito. He stands broken and beaten in the ring

Naito walks off.... now Ibushi still has to defend the IC title against a mystery opponent

Kenny’s music hits / destroys Ibushi - adds the IC to his collection

poetic - and story set for Revenge

—- doesn’t need to be the major championship of every company, they can work around other titles —-


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Also, it makes me wonder if there is a "collector" story line, what is the destination. This may be ridiculous, but it would be awesome if it led to another All-In type event.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Callis was really good, but no one who's followed his career will be surprised by that. He's got smarm, arrogance, a calculating calmness which can quickly turn to anger like when he called Josh Matthews an 'ignorant little worm'. It's shades of Gary Hart.

It's a good blend and good banter, Callis as the brain and Kenny as the delusional heel. They clearly have good chemistry together built on a prior relationship, which is more than can be said for other AEW wrestler/manager partnerships. Kenny's run is going to be a fun ride.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> What?
> 
> Kenny Omega (who's also one of the best wrestlers on the planet) collecting MULTIPLE world titles during his AEW World title reign as a heel sounds awesome!


Question is will he just collect the titles and hold them hostage, or will he defend them on the other shows? 

He's had the AAA title for well over a year and he's only been there once to defend (Covid I know). Point being how easy is it going to be for him to go from one promotion to another...


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Callis part was good but Kenny's was all over the place


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - course they will
> 
> its money and its eyeballs and its Kenny
> 
> ...


He may not have to beat them, he could recruit them


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> He may not have to beat them, he could recruit them


fucking hell - there’s an idea

hitman for the win


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nick Aldis as well.


I mean Kenny is 10x the star Aldis is (who has lost to Cody) so it's certainly possible.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I think Don Callis was the highlight of the promo and he should speak much more than Kenny

Callis has always been great on the mic especially as Cyrus in ECW and The Jackyl in WWF


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It was okay but it wasn’t that great.

If you’re marking out for that, you’d have to be begging for AEW to bring in CM Punk.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> fucking hell - there’s an idea
> 
> hitman for the win


Better to be a small part of something big than a big part of something small


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> Better to be a small part of something big than a big part of something small


An interpromotional nWo type group would be badass. Plus that could easily lead to an interpromtional PPV event in the future. Not sure if it'll happen, but great idea.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> Better to be a small part of something big than a big part of something small


#truth


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Tell it like it is said:


> Well like I said
> View attachment 94731


Agree with me or you're a hater and a troll, right?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> Better to be a small part of something big than a big part of something small


Is that saying he should have gone to WWE? Bigger is not always better. I would rather have a burger from a local hole in the wall than McDonald's.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Is that saying he should have gone to WWE? Bigger is not always better. I would rather have a burger from a local hole in the wall than McDonald's.


That’s a fair comment, and if Kenny did go to WWE he would definitely have more eyes on him as they have more viewers. 

However, on a financial basis I imagine Kenny is getting paid the same as he would in WWE and he gets to do what he likes in AEW so on a personal basis is WWE really bigger for Kenny? WWE is also run by terrible people so you also have the moral issues too.

I imagine some of these smaller companies are struggling during the pandemic and linking up with TK will provide stability in uncertain times. It will also allow AEW and the other promotions to rotate their talent and keep everybody fresh and exciting.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought it was Kenny's strongest promo since uuuh I guess forever. I thought the comic book analogy was pretty strong and he was a pretty decent asshole
Callis really was the centerpiece though. If Callis carries on as the mouthpiece while letting Kenny throw his own words and catchphrases once in a while I'd say the partnership is a great idea.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Tell it like it is said:


> Well like I said


dafuq u on about? nobody's been hating on the segment so far, and there is only one guy who didn't like it - which he is perfectly entitled to...


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

zaz102 said:


> An interpromotional nWo type group would be badass. Plus that could easily lead to an interpromtional PPV event in the future. Not sure if it'll happen, but great idea.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


The way I see it, and this is just me fantasy booking, I would have Kenny and his entourage turn up at promotions uninvited and either recruit or remove their current champion(s). Similar to the necromongers in the chronicles of Riddick film where they invade planets and convert or kill.

Then once Kenny has taken control of the promotion, he leaves one/some of his general’s in charge whilst he moves onto the next promotion.

Then, when Kenny has full control across several promotions and has collected all the belts, you book an interpromotional PPV where a compilation of good guys from all promotions, lead by hangman, square off against Kenny’s entourage to reclaim the wrestling industry.

Hell, you could even call it ‘Infinity War Games’ 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> The way I see it, and this is just me fantasy booking, I would have Kenny and his entourage turn up at promotions uninvited and either recruit or remove their current champion(s). Similar to the necromongers in the chronicles of Riddick film where they invade planets and convert or kill.
> 
> Then once Kenny has taken control of the promotion, he leaves one/some of his general’s in charge whilst he moves onto the next promotion.
> 
> ...


Dude.... write this shit up in the fantasy booking

that legit sounds great


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i actually liked Omega's promos before the championship match more than this one
this one felt rushed and amateurish
but it wasn't bad


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I like the guy and he was projecting a good arrogant character. He was just a bit too long winded and took a while to get to the point. The comic book analogy was disastrous IMO.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dude.... write this shit up in the fantasy booking
> 
> that legit sounds great


Is that the ‘be the Booker’ thread?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> Is that the ‘be the Booker’ thread?


 Yup - i recon he’ll try to get MLW, ROH on his side, as they might be shy to let him win the belts outright

but a cross-promotional ‘avengers style’ story is my jam


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Callis is really good. They're a very good duo because he covers up some of Kenny's flaws. The latter was a bit weird when he took off the glasses though.

Looking forward to seeing where this goes.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The only way this would work is if the end goal is NJPW and the IWGP Heavyweight Championship.

Collecting belts from companies that are going downhill, wouldn’t be all that interesting.

NJPW is where his history lies, if beating Okada or Ibushi for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship isn’t the end goal, then this storyline would be somewhat underwhelming.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> The only way this would work is if the end goal is NJPW and the IWGP Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> Collecting belts from companies that are going downhill, wouldn’t be all that interesting.
> 
> NJPW is where his history lies, if beating Okada or Ibushi for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship isn’t the end goal, then this storyline would be somewhat underwhelming.


Let's be honest, it doesn't really matter what happens or where it goes, even if the things people say they want to happen for it to be "worthwhile" do happen, those same people will still whine and pick holes in it because that's what wrestling fans do in 2020 - find a way to tear everything down and overthink everything, because the fanbase is mostly whiney, smark cunts.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Let's be honest, it doesn't really matter what happens or where it goes, even if the things people say they want to happen for it to be "worthwhile" do happen, those same people will still whine and pick holes in it because that's what wrestling fans do in 2020 - find a way to tear everything down and overthink everything, because the fanbase is mostly whiney, smark cunts.


There’s always the ignore option for those type of guys mate.

I know you like giving it to Chip, as I and many people do 

All I hope is that the IWGP Heavyweight Championship is the end goal for Kenny, storyline wise it would make perfect sense given his history.

If it happens and people shit on it, then they can get fucked


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

This explains why Omega doesn´t like promos.. It exposes his weakness.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> There’s always the ignore option for those type of guys mate.
> 
> I know you like giving it to Chip, as I and many people do
> 
> ...


How am I involved in this? I'm happy as long as he doesn't win the NWA Title.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yup - i recon he’ll try to get MLW, ROH on his side, as they might be shy to let him win the belts outright
> 
> but a cross-promotional ‘avengers style’ story is my jam


He will have to get some on his side, 4 or 5 promotions ain’t going to be able to remain interesting if Kenny is carrying their top belts on other side of globe. Similar to Thanos where he sends Ebony Maw and the other 3 off in teams of 2 to retrieve the infinity stones, Thanos doesn’t always have to be there. He can start off small with a couple of people In his entourage (say a tag team at first) and then build it up as he moves from promotion to promotion.

This could be a year long story. A few months in i would tease the idea of Hangman getting a team together, then I’d have Kenny’s whole entourage turn up at AEW and snuff it out by violently attacking Hangman and putting him out of action (similar to the scene in robocop 1 where they mercilessly shoot Murphy with shotguns, just obviously not with guns). Then after a few months, when Kenny has invaded more promotions and has control of several promotions and his entourage members are at the top of those promotions, his entourage members start getting attacked one by one by a faceless assassin who marks them by leaving them hanging with a noose around their neck (similar to braveheart where Mel Gibson goes on a cross country assassination spree). Then Kenny, forced to acknowledge the threat, gathers his entourage at 1 promotion for the first time since Hangman’s attack (again AEW) and calls out the faceless assassin, then Hangman enters, with a team of faces from the other promotions, and Hangman has a noose in his hand with Omega’s name on it. This sets up the ‘Infinity War Games’ PPV which is decided by Hangman kicking out of the OWA, putting a noose around Kenny’s neck and then using it to pull Kenny into the buckshot lariat. Then Hangman collects the belts and hands them back to his team mates to take back to their relevant promotions.

I fucking love fantasy booking wrestling


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think they will be able to get kenny to win all of the 6 world titles, specially the NJPW one. What they could do is have him win in each promotion and create a new "alternative" belt that is defended and acknowledged in all of those 6 promotions (again NJPW would be the hardest to get).

Have Kenny defend that 'unified six' or 'unified five' world title in a Bloods and Guts match where he has a team composed by himself, The bucks and some other heels vs Hangman and other 4 baby faces from different promotions.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How am I involved in this? I'm happy as long as he doesn't win the NWA Title.


“those same people will still whine and pick holes in it because that's what wrestling fans do in 2020 - find a way to tear everything down and overthink everything, because the fanbase is mostly whiney, smark cunts”

We all know who Boldberg means by this


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> “those same people will still whine and pick holes in it because that's what wrestling fans do in 2020 - find a way to tear everything down and overthink everything, because the fanbase is mostly whiney, smark cunts”
> 
> We all know who Boldberg means by this


To be fair, that description could also describe dramatic folks on Twitter


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> To be fair, that description could also describe dramatic folks on Twitter


Yeah, its strange but its been like that forever where people will continually bitch about every aspect of something whether its sports or tv/movies. Sports i can understand a little since its location based and you get married to a team.

For wrestling, star wars, etc., I don't get why just wouldn't just change the channel. Reminds me of comic book guy from the simpsons.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't know why you'd want it. Kenny is everything the NWA is not. He's not tradtional, he's not "sports style approach". Even Harley Race didn't rate Kenny so it'd kind of be an insult to put the NWA World Heavyweight TItle on Kenny.
> 
> I sat through Kahagas, I sat through Tim Storm (Before he came good), I sat through Tenzan and Kojima in Japan barely ever defending it, I sat through The Fake Sheik, Blue Demon's massive run but I WILL NOT sit through Kenny Omega as NWA World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> Never.


So you sat and watched a lot of old beat up bums who couldn't go anymore hold the title and was content with that but Kenny is where you draw line? Whatever you say, bud! 🤣


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> He will have to get some on his side, 4 or 5 promotions ain’t going to be able to remain interesting if Kenny is carrying their top belts on other side of globe. Similar to Thanos where he sends Ebony Maw and the other 3 off in teams of 2 to retrieve the infinity stones, Thanos doesn’t always have to be there. He can start off small with a couple of people In his entourage (say a tag team at first) and then build it up as he moves from promotion to promotion.
> 
> This could be a year long story. A few months in i would tease the idea of Hangman getting a team together, then I’d have Kenny’s whole entourage turn up at AEW and snuff it out by violently attacking Hangman and putting him out of action (similar to the scene in robocop 1 where they mercilessly shoot Murphy with shotguns, just obviously not with guns). Then after a few months, when Kenny has invaded more promotions and has control of several promotions and his entourage members are at the top of those promotions, his entourage members start getting attacked one by one by a faceless assassin who marks them by leaving them hanging with a noose around their neck (similar to braveheart where Mel Gibson goes on a cross country assassination spree). Then Kenny, forced to acknowledge the threat, gathers his entourage at 1 promotion for the first time since Hangman’s attack (again AEW) and calls out the faceless assassin, then Hangman enters, with a team of faces from the other promotions, and Hangman has a noose in his hand with Omega’s name on it. This sets up the ‘Infinity War Games’ PPV which is decided by Hangman kicking out of the OWA, putting a noose around Kenny’s neck and then using it to pull Kenny into the buckshot lariat. Then Hangman collects the belts and hands them back to his team mates to take back to their relevant promotions.
> 
> I fucking love fantasy booking wrestling


Kenny, Gallows and Anderson, Nick Aldis who decided he couldn’t beat them and joined opposite Hangman, Bucks, and Cody.

But the Bucks standing next to Hangman opposite Kenny? Fuuuuck that is a visual and a half. That’s your “Avengerssss....assemble” moment.

The former friends turned foes forced to stand together to end Kenny’s tyrannical BS. It works 3 fold in that Kenny represents the ONE person who tried to stop the Bucks and Hangman’s childish in-fighting ways. Now through sheer violence, they have no choice but to work as a unit.

Elite!!! Assemble...


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Unless things change, Kenny won't be going to NJPW anytime soon, unless they have him beat Moxley for the IWGP US title, which would just be _chef's kiss_

Looking at titles he can win in North America, you've got the IMPACT, NWA, ROH and MLW. He's already got the AAA Mega Championship.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Good thing to say you have done! Didn't matt Hardy already come up with this idea in impact with them winning several of the tag titles?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> There’s always the ignore option for those type of guys mate.
> 
> I know you like giving it to Chip, as I and many people do
> 
> ...


Ignore button is best thing I found on this site. I'm never annoyed by awful posts, because, at most, I'll see it once, before I select ignore, and never let them bring down my hype again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I just like the months foreshadowing leading up to the moment.

A month ago:

A Kenny Omega promo on Dynamite










"This isn't even my house"

Before Callis was ever seen on Dynamite TV - there's the picture of Callis and the Golden Sheikh.

You then have the whole

"My dad would beat the shit out of your dad" line to Moxley.

And then on IMPACT him calling Callis his 'father' figure.

Go and take all the gold Kenny.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> I just like the months foreshadowing leading up to the moment.
> 
> A month ago:
> 
> ...


Let me make sure I do this correctly:

_ahem_

“CoDy TeLlS tHe BeSt StOrIeS!!!”

_ahem_

Nope. Still sounds like bullshit to me


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Let me make sure I do this correctly:
> 
> _ahem_
> 
> ...


AEW are pretty great at little details like this and have been since the show started. A lot of which most people miss out on. The Callis/Omega connection in that very Dynamite before Callis was even on the show. No one really questioned who's house it was or who was in the photo. Everyone thought the "My Dad can beat the shit out of your Dad" was just a witty line because Mox brought up his Dad in an earlier promo etc.no one connects the dots - and I love how AEW don't try and teach you to suck eggs by telling you - you either catch it and the story has further depth or you don't catch it.

I'd love for someone to just go through every Dynamite looking for little things that add or play into future storylines or moments like this but I don't think anyone really has the time. It'd be fucking great though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> AEW are pretty great at little details like this and have been since the show started. A lot of which most people miss out on. The Callis/Omega connection in that very Dynamite before Callis was even on the show. No one really questioned who's house it was or who was in the photo. Everyone thought the "My Dad can beat the shit out of your Dad" was just a witty line because Mox brought up his Dad in an earlier promo etc.no one connects the dots - and I love how AEW don't try and teach you to suck eggs by telling you - you either catch it and the story has further depth or you don't catch it.
> 
> I'd love for someone to just go through every Dynamite looking for little things that add or play into future storylines or moments like this but I don't think anyone really has the time. It'd be fucking great though.


Yeah. I’ve always said if you don’t get Omega’s Easter eggs, then you don’t get them and will never get “him”. He doesn’t spell things out for the viewer and never will.

I’d almost guarantee his ass loved some M.Night Shyamalan as a kid.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Yeah. I’ve always said if you don’t get Omega’s Easter eggs, then you don’t get them and will never get “him”. He doesn’t spell things out for the viewer and never will.
> 
> I’d almost guarantee his ass loved some M.Night Shyamalan as a kid.


He's got a great mind for storyteling, that much is obvious.

But I do think Cody, him AND Hangman are all good at the little things which can elevate something.

Even last night, the Cody/Sting segment had an element that harboured all the way back to Cody/Jake Roberts early on in the year:

When Jake Roberts said: “Never turn your back on someone you fear or respect”

And we got:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hitman1987 said:


> He will have to get some on his side, 4 or 5 promotions ain’t going to be able to remain interesting if Kenny is carrying their top belts on other side of globe. Similar to Thanos where he sends Ebony Maw and the other 3 off in teams of 2 to retrieve the infinity stones, Thanos doesn’t always have to be there. He can start off small with a couple of people In his entourage (say a tag team at first) and then build it up as he moves from promotion to promotion.
> 
> This could be a year long story. A few months in i would tease the idea of Hangman getting a team together, then I’d have Kenny’s whole entourage turn up at AEW and snuff it out by violently attacking Hangman and putting him out of action (similar to the scene in robocop 1 where they mercilessly shoot Murphy with shotguns, just obviously not with guns). Then after a few months, when Kenny has invaded more promotions and has control of several promotions and his entourage members are at the top of those promotions, his entourage members start getting attacked one by one by a faceless assassin who marks them by leaving them hanging with a noose around their neck (similar to braveheart where Mel Gibson goes on a cross country assassination spree). Then Kenny, forced to acknowledge the threat, gathers his entourage at 1 promotion for the first time since Hangman’s attack (again AEW) and calls out the faceless assassin, then Hangman enters, with a team of faces from the other promotions, and Hangman has a noose in his hand with Omega’s name on it. This sets up the ‘Infinity War Games’ PPV which is decided by Hangman kicking out of the OWA, putting a noose around Kenny’s neck and then using it to pull Kenny into the buckshot lariat. Then Hangman collects the belts and hands them back to his team mates to take back to their relevant promotions.
> 
> I fucking love fantasy booking wrestling


mate, A+stuff - i love it

that will be epic - i hope it turns into something like this


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The day Kenny fucking Omega wins the NWA World Heavyweight Title is the day I will have an epic meltdown and reconsider supporting the NWA.
> 
> Legit. Don't do it. Kenny isn't NWA


Dude, Rob fucking Conway won the NWA World Heavyweight Title, twice. How NWA was he after his WWE run?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

peowulf said:


> Dude, Rob fucking Conway won the NWA World Heavyweight Title, twice. How NWA was he after his WWE run?


Conway was a great champion. Had a regional base, was regularly doing Japan, defended on a fair few big shows. He was a very bright light in a bad time for the NWA


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Omega would pretty easily be the biggest star to hold the NWA title in 13 or 14 years. That's gotta count for something.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

He can win like the NWA and ROH titles and try to swap them for rare comics. But the pawn guy looks at the belts and is like WTF are these?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does that make Shida Doctor Strange?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> He can win like the NWA and ROH titles and try to swap them for rare comics. But the pawn guy looks at the belts and is like WTF are these?


You're cheeky mate


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

thisissting said:


> Good thing to say you have done! Didn't matt Hardy already come up with this idea in impact with them winning several of the tag titles?


There have been many belt collectors.

Ultimo Dragon, Kurt Angle, Austin Aries, the Hardys, the Young Bucks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So, Kenny is set to headline some IMPACT PPVs. AEW will be getting something in return... I wonder what.  

-

According to a report from the _Wrestling Observer Newsletter_, Omega is expected back on Impact next week. He’s also expected to headline some PPVs for the promotion.

“We do know that Omega will make appearances on Impact television, including back on 12/15, and headline at least some Impact PPV shows,” wrote Dave Meltzer.

Impact teased a program between its world champion, Rich Swann, and Omega last week. Swann was seen being denied access to Omega and Callis’ luxury bus because he “wasn’t on the list.”









Update On When Kenny Omega Is Expected Back In Impact Wrestling


It was a big week for AEW World Champion Kenny Omega and Impact Wrestling Vice President, Don Callis. They appeared on both Impact and AEW Dynamite this




www.sescoops.com


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> So, Kenny is set to headline some IMPACT PPVs. AEW will be getting something in return... I wonder what.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Omega vs Rich Swann incoming. Then Omega vs Nick Aldis hopefully. Take all the gold Kenny. Take it all.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Omega vs Rich Swann incoming. Then Omega vs Nick Aldis hopefully. Take all the gold Kenny. Take it all.


Can we please call him Kennis the Menace


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Shock Street said:


> Can we please call him Kennis the Menace


No, but Mike Tyson can call him Kenneth the Menath.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

3venflow said:


> So, Kenny is set to headline some IMPACT PPVs. AEW will be getting something in return... I wonder what.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


I find it cool and very unexpectedly awesome that I found this out before Meltzer did.

So the 1st thing AEW wanted was Callis.

He's basically going to be Omega's advocate. Kenny will benefit from having a great talker like that.

They also plan on using Moose, Swann, Gallows/Anderson - as well as some pieces from the women's division as well.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What I really wanna know is..........*Can Kenny Omega pull off the belt collector gimmick better than Austin Aries?*


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think chips personal opinion om nwa is way off. I think nwa fans are auctlly rrsply neutral and humble and are not against anyrhing m they like myself love certain aspects of its history and legacy but i dont think many nwa fans care that much about it being ultra retro. It was a short fun gimmick at the time but everryone knew it would switch.

Also i hope he wins the nwa belt because weather you think the belts not relevant it still is a belt of history and was already spowly on its way for people to see that again before covid.that belt still would come off more important than impact belt


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> I think chips personal opinion om nwa is way off. I think nwa fans are auctlly rrsply neutral and humble and are not against anyrhing m they like myself love certain aspects of its history and legacy but i dont think many nwa fans care that much about it being ultra retro. It was a short fun gimmick at the time but everryone knew it would switch.
> 
> Also i hope he wins the nwa belt because weather you think the belts not relevant it still is a belt of history and was already spowly on its way for people to see that again before covid.that belt still would come off more important than impact belt


The NWA belt is not more important than the Impact belt. TNA literaly threw the NWA belt in the trash and they threw the current NWA champion in the trash because they didn't want or need either of them.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Erik. said:


> He's got a great mind for storyteling, that much is obvious.
> 
> But I do think Cody, him AND Hangman are all good at the little things which can elevate something.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Cody and Kenny could be in cahoots? I'm not sure what the motive would be unless they're trying to take AEW from Tony Khan, but both have been teasing turns for months and one has now gone through with it. Cody can't challenge for the title, but he could hold it 'through' Kenny.

Could Sting expose Cody at some point?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Erik. said:


>





https://media.tenor.com/images/436795481a397954e107c96e239874db/tenor.gif


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Packed week for OMEGA.

Wonder if we'll see him wearing the AAA belt from Tuesday onwards.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Apparently Kenny is at Impact Final Resolution and AAA Triplemania. That's pretty impressive! I wonder if Matt Hardy showed him his teleportation technique.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

he about to lose that belt man


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> he about to lose that belt man


HA!


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

bdon said:


> HA!


One wing angel from top rope!!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> HA!


hes a cheater


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> hes a cheater


Hahaha

Isn’t it a great feeling when you get worked? Lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

famicommander said:


> The NWA belt is not more important than the Impact belt. TNA literaly threw the NWA belt in the trash and they threw the current NWA champion in the trash because they didn't want or need either of them.


This never happened figuratively or literally.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This never happened figuratively or literally.


TNA created their own world title because they outgrew the NWA.

Just like WCW in the 80s and ECW in the 90s.

Billy offered Zicky Dice $250/month to sign with NWA this July. That's the level NWA is at. You couldn't book freaking Johnny Swinger for that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

By the way, Laredo Kid trying to go into business for himself at the end was some bush league bullshit. Super One-winged Angel, and this motherfucker raises his arm just after the 3 count.

Doesn’t Konnan book this show? If I’m Konnan, that kid is getting buried for a month or so. You don’t pull that shit when a move is the most protected finishing move in the business, and you DEFINITELY don’t do it when you’re working on the details to a potential massive partnership.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

famicommander said:


> TNA created their own world title because they outgrew the NWA.
> 
> Just like WCW in the 80s and ECW in the 90s.
> 
> Billy offered Zicky Dice $250/month to sign with NWA this July. That's the level NWA is at. You couldn't book freaking Johnny Swinger for that.


Yep, they would be ecstatic if Omega won their World Title and carried it around as one of his collection on Dynamite. 

Anyone saying they wouldn't, just doesn't want him to take the title off Aldis. Billy though, would welcome this with open arms.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

bdon said:


> By the way, Laredo Kid trying to go into business for himself at the end was some bush league bullshit. Super One-winged Angel, and this motherfucker raises his arm just after the 3 count.
> 
> Doesn’t Konnan book this show? If I’m Konnan, that kid is getting buried for a month or so. You don’t pull that shit when a move is the most protected finishing move in the business, and you DEFINITELY don’t do it when you’re working on the details to a potential massive partnership.


I didn't even notice that. That's some bullshit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

THANOS said:


> I didn't even notice that. That's some bullshit.


Definitely. Do the job, motherfucker. You just put on a match of the year contender with the likely 2021 wrestler of the year, and you want to pull a stupid fucking stunt like that.

Shit like that would get you not booked again back in the day. I know he’s a star in his own right, but if Konnan were smart, that kid would be buried for a month or so.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Another thing, I highly suggest everyone watch this match. That was fucking incredible.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Too bad we live in pandemic - Kenny or bucks coming to impact for ppv could break company attendance record in USA which is about 6,000


----------



## WrestlingFlander (Dec 12, 2020)

“thanks” in the avengers movies had a storyline and character, he also had mic skill. He didn’t get the stones for no reason, just to get them.

Kenny lacks great mic skill and character, and there would be no story.

You’re a fan of Kenny and want him to win every title, that’s fine you’re entitled to your fandom, but don’t pass it off as smart business wise.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Trigger them, Kenny! Trigger them all!


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> Trigger them, Kenny! Trigger them all!


The guy joined 7 hours ago. Don't take the bait. That's what I'm doing from now on.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

bdon said:


> Definitely. Do the job, motherfucker. You just put on a match of the year contender with the likely 2021 wrestler of the year, and you want to pull a stupid fucking stunt like that.
> 
> Shit like that would get you not booked again back in the day. I know he’s a star in his own right, but if Konnan were smart, that kid would be buried for a month or so.


I second this. Fantastic match! Apparently though, this is very common in AAA for wrestlers to get up immediately after a finish and pose and celebrate as if nothing happened. Still though, kicking out at 3.1 from a Super OWA pisses me off.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WrestlingFlander said:


> “thanks” in the avengers movies had a storyline and character, he also had mic skill. He didn’t get the stones for no reason, just to get them.
> 
> Kenny lacks great mic skill and character, and there would be no story.
> 
> You’re a fan of Kenny and want him to win every title, that’s fine you’re entitled to your fandom, but don’t pass it off as smart business wise.


Except it is smart business because Kenny is a proven draw in NJPW and in AEW so far, if you look at the minute breakdowns. For example, his segment just this past week started at 900k, after the previous segment lost viewers, and gained up to 1.50M for the peek of his segment. 

Source: F4W Online minute-breakdown 

He's been a draw every week on Dynamite and broke IMPACT's twitch viewers record just last week.

So yes, it is, factually, a smart business decision.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I also want to say that Kenny selling was on point. He really is convincing and I legit thought he was hurt.


----------



## WrestlingFlander (Dec 12, 2020)

THANOS said:


> Except it is smart business because Kenny is a proven draw in NJPW and in AEW so far, if you look at the minute breakdowns. For example, his segment just this past week started at 900k, after the previous segment lost viewers, and gained up to 1.50M for the peek of his segment.
> 
> Source: F4W Online minute-breakdown
> 
> ...


Gaining 100k viewers doesn’t make you a draw, even gaining 300k doesn’t.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WrestlingFlander said:


> Gaining 100k viewers doesn’t make you a draw, even gaining 300k doesn’t.


Gaining every time your on does. It most certainly does. Increasing viewers or "drawing" them in to watch you is the very definition. To argue against that is factually incorrect.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> The guy joined 7 hours ago. Don't take the bait. That's what I'm doing from now on.


I don’t really give a shit if someone don’t like Kenny.

I just like inserting Kenny into Jason Voorhies’ place in the “Kill them, Jason! Kill them all!” of Friday the 13th fame. Hah


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> I also want to say that Kenny selling was on point. He really is convincing and I legit thought he was hurt.


I legit thought he was going to tap. He sold that motherfucker very well.

That was some 80s Flair shit.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

famicommander said:


> TNA created their own world title because they outgrew the NWA.
> 
> Just like WCW in the 80s and ECW in the 90s.
> 
> Billy offered Zicky Dice $250/month to sign with NWA this July. That's the level NWA is at. You couldn't book freaking Johnny Swinger for that.


Not true. You need to learn your history my friend.

With the NWA and TNA the split was mutual. The NWA felt like TNA should be more productive in trying to help the NWA and it's other members. None of the NWA members could afford to book the likes of Christian Cage, Jeff Jarrett (Although he at least did a few shots) or Sting and there was complaints internally about that. They wanted to regain control of their championships and put a champion in place that was better suited for their regional territories.

TNA mutually agreed because they didn't care and were happy just to create their own championships. They may have felt they outgrew the NWA but it's not the way you're painting it where TNA viciously dumped the NWA. If NWA hadn't have been upset about the situation they would've been together longer.

I'm aware of the low Zicky Dice offer but keep in mind that's for only two dates every 6 weeks and an occasional PPV. It's more than a lot of relatively unknown guys would get for 2 shows.

Johnny Swinger would make an appearance for 250, lol.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What I really wanna know is what......
*Titles Kenny could realistically win ?*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny's been a busy boy, appearing at Triplemania and Final Resolution on the same night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338138006998249473

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337969716548263937


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not true. You need to learn your history my friend.
> 
> With the NWA and TNA the split was mutual. The NWA felt like TNA should be more productive in trying to help the NWA and it's other members. None of the NWA members could afford to book the likes of Christian Cage, Jeff Jarrett (Although he at least did a few shots) or Sting and there was complaints internally about that. They wanted to regain control of their championships and put a champion in place that was better suited for their regional territories.
> 
> ...


They put a champion in place that nobody cared about because they couldn't afford the ones people did care about.

Because the NWA is a sad, irrelevant joke that nobody cares about.

And none of the real promotions wanted Nick Aldis which is why he's in the NWA.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Everyone out here talking about Kenny Omega becoming Thanos... We were really sleeping on Brian Cage beating him to it.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Brian cage is actually appearing as thanos in some Mexican super hero themed show coming up lol. He can take ftw title with him.

Beaten to it by the last poster damn lol.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The only Thanos of wrestling is goddamn Brock Lesnar. Omega is nothing compared to him.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Far out, I really want to like Omega but he needs to start taking himself seriously. 2008 called and they want their blazer and t-shirt combo back. That does not scream superstar to me. Just take this shit seriously Kenny. If he could do that then there would be no doubt when questions are asked about him. Be a rockstar, not a dork playing a rockstar.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Rent. Free.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Rent. Free.


I am on a wrestling forum and I am a massive wrestling fan. Most wrestlers live in my head rent free. Your boy is obviously playing a character and not well. He needs to focus on his promo work instead of throwing in unnecessary Easter eggs that only 50 people care about, or he could just have a character that talks very little. Being a blonde haired white man who makes funny faces might work in Japan but he needs to do far more to impress western audiences. Instead of just saying everything he does is perfect or having his friends around him telling him he doesn't need to improve, wouldn't you rather see him be better? 

Dress the part, act the part, look the part, wrestle the part.

This means dressing like a superstar. He almost has this right, except the blazer/shirt combo is rubbish. This means acting like a superstar. He has the right idea with this gimmick, but his need to be a bit funny and stutter for emphasis does not scream superstar at me. Talk less, that is what Callis is for. This means keeping on top of his weight. He was obviously bulking recently and I defended that. But he needs to wrestle how his body allows him. He looked burnt out very early in his last few matches. Then by the end of his matches he looks like a mess.

His wrestling is saving him. But wrestling Joey Janela is just a waste of time for everyone. He is bigger than this and needs to act like it. He's only living rent. free in my mind because he has potential to actually be a top wrestler but until he starts taking himself seriously he is going to be criticized, and rightfully so.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nah, Kenny Omega is fine just the way that he is atm. 

His character and presentation shouldn’t dramatically change at all by listening to the vocal minority.

He really shouldn’t take your unnecessary and useless advice at all too. Instead, Omega should continue to develop himself as an overall performer with his OWN ideas (along with borrowing some from his coworkers). 

I have no doubt that Omega’s lengthy run as the world champion will be an entertaining one regardless anyway


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Far out, I really want to like Omega but he needs to start taking himself seriously. 2008 called and they want their blazer and t-shirt combo back. That does not scream superstar to me. Just take this shit seriously Kenny. If he could do that then there would be no doubt when questions are asked about him. Be a rockstar, not a dork playing a rockstar.


Okay since I think a polo and blazer combo is cool and thats not in anymore what is current fashion trends out of curiosity?

I look at Kennys style like punks. Cm punk would look weird as hell rocking hugo boss and armani 

@DammitChrist don't attack people for having a different opinion. No opinion is useless.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Okay since I think a polo and blazer combo is cool and thats not in anymore what is current fashion trends out of curiosity?
> 
> I look at Kennys style like punks. Cm punk would look weird as hell rocking hugo boss and armani
> 
> @DammitChrist don't attack people for having a different opinion. No opinion is useless.


You didn’t know that Cult is the be-all, end-all to what is fashionable?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Okay since I think a polo and blazer combo is cool and thats not in anymore what is current fashion trends out of curiosity?
> 
> I look at Kennys style like punks. Cm punk would look weird as hell rocking hugo boss and armani
> 
> @DammitChrist don't attack people for having a different opinion. No opinion is useless.


Alright, noted. My adjective wasn't necessary.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Okay since I think a polo and blazer combo is cool and thats not in anymore what is current fashion trends out of curiosity?
> 
> I look at Kennys style like punks. Cm punk would look weird as hell rocking hugo boss and armani
> 
> @DammitChrist don't attack people for having a different opinion. No opinion is useless.


Punk and Omega aren't even close in that sense. Omega needs to just wear a suit with a tie. Look like a big deal instead of someone trying to be a big deal. Google Kenny Omega suit and you can see why it looks more important. There's a picture of him promoting All In where he is wearing a suit and sneakers though, so disregard that.

Also @DammitChrist, how dramatic is a button up shirt, a tie and not talking with a stutter for emphasis? I get Billy Madison/Little Nicky vibes every time he touches a mic. If Kenny talks for longer than a minute then Callis isn't doing his job correctly. 

I have to say, these last few responses would have got me banned 2 weeks ago. Somehow I am on my last chance but the rules have changed. Wonderful.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Punk and Omega aren't even close in that sense. Omega needs to just wear a suit with a tie. Look like a big deal instead of someone trying to be a big deal. Google Kenny Omega suit and you can see why it looks more important. There's a picture of him promoting All In where he is wearing a suit and sneakers though, so disregard that.
> 
> Also @DammitChrist, how dramatic is a button up shirt, a tie and not talking with a stutter for emphasis? I get Billy Madison/Little Nicky vibes every time he touches a mic. If Kenny talks for longer than a minute then Callis isn't doing his job correctly.
> 
> I have to say, these last few responses would have got me banned 2 weeks ago. Somehow I am on my last chance but the rules have changed. Wonderful.


The other mods mate. If it was up to me you'd be clean slated. @bdon cut it out. I know you are just mucking around but cool it


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> The other mods mate. If it was up to me you'd be clean slated. @bdon cut it out. I know you are just mucking around but cool it


Warnings exist now too? Never got a single one of those.. If a clean slate can't be given then the rules shouldn't either. If you bait you get a 7 day ban, no questions asked. Shit, even when I don't bait I get a 7 day ban, no questions asked.

See the sort of conversation these guys want to have when all someone says is "this AEW related thing could improve"?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Warnings exist now too? Never got a single one of those.. If a clean slate can't be given then the rules shouldn't either. If you bait you get a 7 day ban, no questions asked. Shit, even when I don't bait I get a 7 day ban, no questions asked.
> 
> See the sort of conversation these guys want to have when all someone says is "this AEW related thing could improve"?


I do and I'm trying to put a stop to the needless troll name calling. Mate I'm just a mod and I punish what seems appropriately. I don't believe in throwing out bans for the little stuff. I look at the infraction system if the warns have stacked up it is a ban.

If you want rules to be reviewed you are goanna have to talk to a super or administrator.


Okay back on topic


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I will never understand why Omega must wear a suit and tie. Did Rock ever wear a suit and tie? Austin surely didn’t. Did Bret Hart? HBK? Does fucking Roman or Seth wear suit and ties? Did your fucking all-time favorite wrestler, Chris Jericho, EVER wear a suit and tie?

I mock this fascination you have with Omega being in a suit and tie, because it is crystal clear that you’d rather nitpick than just say, “I don’t like him and won’t allow myself to like him.”

Different strokes for different folks. There are STILL people to this day that don’t like or understand the Sting character. No biggie.

Just say it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Warnings exist now too? Never got a single one of those.. If a clean slate can't be given then the rules shouldn't either. If you bait you get a 7 day ban, no questions asked. *Shit, even when I don't bait I get a 7 day ban, no questions asked.*
> 
> See the sort of conversation these guys want to have when all someone says is "this AEW related thing could improve"?


I felt that one. Numerous times. Started feeling like they had a 7-day ban just set on a timer for me, because it always came after my 3 week hitch on the water. Heh.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> I will never understand why Omega must wear a suit and tie. Did Rock ever wear a suit and tie? Austin surely didn’t. Did Bret Hart? HBK? Does fucking Roman or Seth wear suit and ties? Did your fucking all-time favorite wrestler, Chris Jericho, EVER wear a suit and tie?
> 
> I mock this fascination you have with Omega being in a suit and tie, because it is crystal clear that you’d rather nitpick than just say, “I don’t like him and won’t allow myself to like him.”
> 
> ...


My point isn't a suit and tie. It's that he has to look important. A pink polo shirt doesn't make him look important, neither does a blazer and t-shirt. See all those guys you listed? How often did they come out wearing shorts and looking like a guy off the street? Because if that's the look Omega wants to go with then all power to him, but don't complain when people say he looks like shit. It's about him finding a look that says this guy is fucking important.

Nah, I want to like Omega but I feel like he half-asses everything (except ring work). To me he seems lazy and nothing he ever does hits that spot you know he can hit if he had people around him who told him to improve. A very AEW related problem, in my opinion.

Also Chris Jericho is well known for wearing a suit and tie. That was a pretty big deal in the wrestling world.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ah. Well, if Jericho were a suit and tie, so be it. I didn’t watch WWE. I have morals. Heh.

You’re literally the only person crying about a blazer and a tshirt. He comes out in a suit and tie, and you complain about something else. You nitpick and whine about Omega more than any other wrestler on here, sans maybe Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Ah. Well, if Jericho were a suit and tie, so be it. I didn’t watch WWE. I have morals. Heh.
> 
> You’re literally the only person crying about a blazer and a tshirt. He comes out in a suit and tie, and you complain about something else. You nitpick and whine about Omega more than any other wrestler on here, sans maybe Orange Cassidy.


Good for you. 

Let's just act like that's the only complaint I had hey? Instead of focusing on what I meant by it all, lets just nitpick my point and respond to only one part of it. You don't get it. You have never been able to look at anything Omega does objectively, case in point, you're still focusing on the suit and tie thing when that wasn't really ever the point. The overall point is that he is lazy and could easily improve most of these things, but whatever. Kenny Omega is perfect and there's nothing he could improve. Better?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Still curious how Bret Hart ever got over without that suit and tie.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Come with a better argument than a suit and tie, and I’ll hear you out. Playing grab ass with Nakazawa, and I went the fuck off about him doing that stupid shit. It becomes his turn for the push, and he takes it seriously, has pretty much the entire board excited, and you want to cry about a blazer and a shirt.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Still curious how Bret Hart ever got over without that suit and tie.


Get over the suit and tie. When you think of Bret Hart you think of his sun glasses that he gave out before his matches, his leather jacket and his pink and black tights. When you think of Omega you think of what? Kinda looked like the terminator once. Pink polo shirt and shorts? I am saying he needs to work on those things because as of this point he doesn't have a look.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Come with a better argument than a suit and tie, and I’ll hear you out. Playing grab ass with Nakazawa, and I went the fuck off about him doing that stupid shit. It becomes his turn for the push, and he takes it seriously, has pretty much the entire board excited, and you want to cry about a blazer and a shirt.


Omega making a funny face. Peak comedy. Maybe you can tell me the in depth meaning of the direction he's looking so I can understand it better? What does the plant behind his signify?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

It is very ironic how much he spans the V-*trigger, *given his affect on the internet. Heh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny dared make some stupid faces on a wrestling skit show.

V...*TRIGGERRRRRR!!!!*


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> It is very ironic how much he spans the V-*trigger, *given his affect on the internet. Heh.


You don't get it (Nice bait again). I am not triggered by Omega. I want him to be better. You can use the bullshit concern trolling excuse but that's bullshit. I want the dude to look important, act important and just fucking take himself seriously so I can find it easier to do so as well. He's the face of AEW when he carries their title. No wonder why he's constantly over shadowed by Cody every week. Imagine Omega with Cody's ego and chip on his shoulder, his need to impress. He'd be unstoppable. Like I said a while back, he needed a stint in NXT, getting underutilized by Vince and a reason to reach his full potential.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> You don't get it (Nice bait again). I am not triggered by Omega. I want him to be better. You can use the bullshit concern trolling excuse but that's bullshit. I want the dude to look important, act important and just fucking take himself seriously so I can find it easier to do so as well. He's the face of AEW when he carries their title. No wonder why he's constantly over shadowed by Cody every week. Imagine Omega with Cody's ego and chip on his shoulder, his need to impress. He'd be unstoppable. Like I said a while back, he needed a stint in NXT, getting underutilized by Vince and a reason to reach his full potential.


Ok. Cult. You want him to just be better.

Could you go back in time and want Cody and Jericho to not eat up 45 minutes a piece in garbage fucking segments during the iburial COVID shows? No? You like them and ignore their faults?

Gotcha pal.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

If you want to nitpick Omega, then let’s go up and down the list.

You don’t like Omega. It’s cool. Lot easier to just accept that you don’t like someone than keep trying and finding new reasons to hate them. Your arguments about Omega have changed multiples times for a year.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We can't just have Dynamite prominently feature Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, AND Chris Jericho (along with the other top/popular names too)?

Does it really need to be one way or another with which one of them gets spotlighted?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Ok. Cult. You want him to just be better.
> 
> Could you go back in time and want Cody and Jericho to not eat up 45 minutes a piece in garbage fucking segments during the iburial COVID shows? No? You like them and ignore their faults?
> 
> Gotcha pal.


Bahaha you're being irrational again. And making shit up. I have talked plenty of shit about Jericho the last few months, way more than Omega too. In fact I have hated almost everything Jericho has done for about 6 months now. Cody I am indifferent to, but have also talked plenty of shit about him too. Your attempts to make things up here have reached full Garty levels, so congratulations on that. 

Again, how have my arguments changed? Without making things up this time.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

need to carry it for a year or some shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny doesn’t dress accordingly, Kenny doesn’t care enough to have storyline, Kenny is wearing a pink shirt, Kenny’s wearing a suit and tie but didn’t wear socks, yadda yadda yadda.

You don’t like Kenny Omega. Stop “trying” to like Kenny Omega. Wood and Chip don’t give a shit about Omega, and their criticisms don’t bother me. Check the history.

You don’t like Kenny Omega. Accept it. Hah


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Kenny doesn’t dress accordingly, Kenny doesn’t care enough to have storyline, Kenny is wearing a pink shirt, Kenny’s wearing a suit and tie but didn’t wear socks, yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> You don’t like Kenny Omega. Stop “trying” to like Kenny Omega. Wood and Chip don’t give a shit about Omega, and their criticisms don’t bother me. Check the history.
> 
> You don’t like Kenny Omega. Accept it. Hah


That's pretty much all the same argument!! What the actual fuck man? You don't get to tell me how to feel. I don't like Marko Stunt, Big Swole, Brandon Cutler, Chuck Taylor, Darby Allin, Luther, Janela, John Silver, Nakazawa, Peter Avalon and QT Marshall. I appreciate what Omega does and think he could potentially be whatever you already think he is (God, your real dad, a lover, the GOAT? Sometimes its hard to tell how you see him). But he has things to work on before I can say he's anything other than good.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> That's pretty much all the same argument!! What the actual fuck man? You don't get to tell me how to feel. I don't like Marko Stunt, Big Swole, Brandon Cutler, Chuck Taylor, Darby Allin, Luther, Janela, John Silver, Nakazawa, Peter Avalon and QT Marshall. I appreciate what Omega does and think he could potentially be whatever you already think he is *(God, your real dad, a lover, the GOAT? Sometimes its hard to tell how you see him). *But he has things to work on before I can say he's anything other than good.


Is this where I click the “Report” button, or do I run to the Rangs section and cry? I’m not used to this, so maybe you can teach me.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Is this where I click the “Report” button, or do I run to the Rangs section and cry? I’m not used to this, so maybe you can teach me.


Just responding to your bait, mate. In saying that, when you get like this it actually is hard to tell how you see him. Which part is the insult? The lover part? Is there something wrong with that? This entire conversation has been you making things up, intentionally avoiding points and baiting. You don't want to have a discussion about what Omega needs to improve and you never have.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What Omega needs to improve “for you”. Get it right. His stuff has pretty much been the one thing the board has agreed on enjoying the last few weeks, and you’re still fighting to enjoy him. Maybe you should just say “I don’t like this guy”.

You didn’t offend me. You’re not important enough for me to be offended. I am just lowering myself to your “he looked at me!!!” tattle-tale bullshit. My children used to do that.

Again I’ll say that Wood and Chip don’t like Omega. We don’t have issue, even joke about how wildly we see things.

“If you think everyone in the room is an asshole, then there is probably really only one in the room.”


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> What Omega needs to improve “for you”. Get it right. His stuff has pretty much been the one thing the board has agreed on enjoying the last few weeks, and you’re still fighting to enjoy him. Maybe you should just say “I don’t like this guy”.
> 
> You didn’t offend me. You’re not important enough for me to be offended. I am just lowering myself to your “he looked at me!!!” tattle-tale bullshit. My children used to do that.
> 
> ...


I'm not settling for good. Moxley was good. Omega could be better, but chooses to get overshadowed by Cody every week. I wasn't trying to offend you, it wasn't an insult. I don't dislike Omega, so why would I say I don't like him? We don't have issues, you do. Your responses to anything negative towards Omega are irrational, especially in the Discord. The reactions from people on here for saying something can improve is actually ridiculous.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

To avoid the issue further, I’ll just let you complain about Omega to your heart’s content. I won’t comment. Enjoy what you want to enjoy. Dislike what you want to dislike. Spin your wheels to eternity “hoping” to like him.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Is there anyone better he could face instead of Swann?
Excuse my ignorance but is there no one bigger/better/more profile??


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Underrated aspect of Nick Bockwinkel's later awa title reigns was that he was like a touring champion - defended his belt in different territories including some with relationships with awa but also Houston where he was part owner.
Plays into Heenan & Bockwinkel vibe Omega & Callis are going for


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> ROH has more money than the NWA of course but they're both not doing well financially and we're drawing the same amount of fans in attendance not too long ago pre-pandemic. NWA are in way worse state and are losing wrestlers left and right but they're not any different than ROH per se. They just have less money to play around with.
> 
> It's ok. We're good it was just a misunderstanding between us.
> 
> ...


Well I got banned for a week anyway but Im glad we're good. Lol


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Take it with a grain of salt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did anyone else forget he was on Impact tonight?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Did anyone else forget he was on Impact tonight?


Nah. It was good. He actually brought up Bullet Club and stated it was “4 life”, which comes just days after Tama Tonga (Meng’s son) says on Twitter that if you’re not Bullet Club 2020, you’re not Bullet Club.

Now one could be reading too much into it, but I am beginning to incision Bullet Club taking over the prowrestling world.

Finn and AJ gotta be salivating. Lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Nah. It was good. He actually brought up Bullet Club and stated it was “4 life”, which comes just days after Tama Tonga (Meng’s son) says on Twitter that if you’re not Bullet Club 2020, you’re not Bullet Club.
> 
> Now one could be reading too much into it, but I am beginning to incision Bullet Club taking over the prowrestling world.
> 
> Finn and AJ gotta be salivating. Lmao


Did anything get physical or close?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Did anything get physical or close?


Yea. They set up a big 6 man tag match for their ppv and Kenny smacked Rich Swann in the face with one of those floor is wet signs.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Yea. They set up a big 6 man tag match for their ppv and Kenny smacked Rich Swann in the face with one of those floor is wet signs.


Lmao really


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao really


Haha. I thought the same. Jericho used the same “weapon” on him in the street fight.

But yeah man, it was really good. You even had Kenny standing over a downed Rich Swann with Don Callis telling him, “Look at that!(the AEW title) That’s what a ‘real’ world’s championship looks like!”

Tony has had to either buy the company, or Impact is seriously on desperate times. Haha


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Did anything get physical or close?


The Motor City Machine Guns attacked Karl Anderson in frustration backstage since he held the tights to beat Chris Sabin via rollup (with Alex Shelley obviously there to help out his friend).

Luke Gallows took out both of the Motor City Machine Guns to assist Karl Anderson.

Rich Swann arrived just in time to give Luke Gallows a Superkick.

Kenny Omega shows up to strike Rich Swann in the head with his world championship to eliminate him, and to help out the Good Brothers.

He then claimed that as long as anyone is a wrestler that we are just living in Omega's world.

Omega also mentioned how he's bringing back the Bullet Club here.

Don Callis closes the show by making a 6-tag match on the next ppv with Rich Swann/Motor City Machine Guns vs Kenny Omega/Good Brothers (aka Bullet Club).

Edit:

I didn't really watch the show. I pretty much just had it on background until the last few minutes of the main-event just to see what Omega does


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Haha. I thought the same. Jericho used the same “weapon” on him in the street fight.
> 
> But yeah man, it was really good. You even had Kenny standing over a downed Rich Swann with Don Callis telling him, “Look at that!(the AEW title) That’s what a ‘real’ world’s championship looks like!”
> 
> Tony has had to either buy the company, or Impact is seriously on desperate times. Haha


Hopefully they got bought and not the latter lol. But if it works for them maybe it's worth it


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully they got bought and not the latter lol. But if it works for them maybe it's worth it


I imagine they have been bought. Have you seen the “commercials” that Tony Khan is running, bro? He’s ribbing them pretty hard. If they’re not “his”, then they are severely desperate for the AEW rub.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> The Motor City Machine Guns attacked Karl Anderson in frustration backstage since he held the tights to beat Chris Sabin via rollup (with Alex Shelley obviously there to help out his friend).
> 
> Luke Gallows took out both of the Motor City Machine Guns to assist Karl Anderson.
> 
> ...


Sounds super eventful for the end, hopefully Impact gets a boost in the coming weeks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> I imagine they have been bought. Have you seen the “commercials” that Tony Khan is running, bro? He’s ribbing them pretty hard. If they’re not “his”, then they are severely desperate for the AEW rub.


Saw the first one, they did another one this week?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This was from tonight’s episode. Overlook the fact that Tony Khan is an onscreen character and sucks at it and just listen to the burial. Hah


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> This was from tonight’s episode. Overlook the fact that Tony Khan is an onscreen character and sucks at it and just listen to the burial. Hah


I love this!


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Jokerface17 said:


> Take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who are any of those people?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Sad to see, when so many promotions give away their titles, because in these times they need TK`s checkbook like crazy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> This was from tonight’s episode. Overlook the fact that Tony Khan is an onscreen character and sucks at it and just listen to the burial. Hah


Fucking hell, the petty Tony's are amazing.

Pretty sure the Bullet Club is a NJPW trademark by the way.... So is the forbidden door open or what?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

King Kenny:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339042565169954816


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Loving these ads - Tony Schiavone dropping truth bombs lol. Will be interesting to see how they keep Kenny relevant across both promotions over time. So far so good



3venflow said:


> King Kenny:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339042565169954816


Sweet!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Big AEW show needs Omega/Good Brothers vs Moxley/Young Bucks - and the YB turn siding with Bullet Club.

Omega/Bucks in AEW, Omega/Good Brothers in Impact - add two more in each company to give undercard guys some rub. 

Also I REALLY want to see Sabin/Shelley vs FTR.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao really





bdon said:


> Haha. I thought the same. Jericho used the same “weapon” on him in the street fight.
> 
> But yeah man, it was really good. You even had Kenny standing over a downed Rich Swann with Don Callis telling him, “Look at that!(the AEW title) That’s what a ‘real’ world’s championship looks like!”
> 
> Tony has had to either buy the company, or Impact is seriously on desperate times. Haha


Yea Rap it all happened. And like @bdon said, either AEW bought Impact or they are extremely desperate. I couldn't believe they let their world champion get shit on so hard with that line. The eventual Omega vs Swann match should be really good though. Too bad Impact doesn't have any fans at all to make noise during their shows.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if they hold the Hard to Kill PPV at Daily's Place. That way they could have fans in the stands.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Aedubya said:


> Who are any of those people?


Court Bauer is the owner of MLW. The original tweet was from MLW with Jacob Fatu (their world champ) and it said something along the lines of “I’d put our work champion up against any other promotion’s top champ and he’d come out on top” of course I’m paraphrasing but that’s the jist of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

He was smooth as fuck on Impact in that post-beat down promo. This thread about him is one of the most replied to threads I've seen on an individual wrestler in awhile. The guy is setting the world on fire again and starting to feel like his old self and all I can is that I told y'all so...


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Jokerface17 said:


> Court Bauer is the owner of MLW. The original tweet was from MLW with Jacob Fatu (their world champ) and it said something along the lines of “I’d put our work champion up against any other promotion’s top champ and he’d come out on top” of course I’m paraphrasing but that’s the jist of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh thanks, so MLW might wanna get involved?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> He was smooth as fuck on Impact in that post-beat down promo. This thread about him is one of the most replied to threads I've seen on an individual wrestler in awhile. The guy is setting the world on fire again and starting to feel like his old self and all I can is that I told y'all so...


The guy is gonna have an awesome run in 2021.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Oh thanks, so MLW might wanna get involved?


It's possible but I wouldn't jump the gun.

MLW has claimed to have working agreements in the past with Dragon Gate, Pro Wrestling NOAH, AAA, and New Japan Pro Wrestling but very little actually came out of most of that. Rocky Romero did a TV taping there and the commentary was saying it was the start of a working relationship, but Rocky also did ROH TV and NJPW USA that same week. Rocky pretty much works wherever he wants and it doesn't necessarily mean NJPW is getting involved at a promotional level.

Point being, Court Bauer is a hype man. He could be involved or it could be as simple as one wrestler from one of the other promotions making an appearance for MLW because they don't have an exclusive deal with their home promotion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The guy is gonna have an awesome run in 2021.


Likely #1 wrestler of the year. Again.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Bullet club was fine in the early of Omega's leadership. Then that ego maniac cody joined and it went to shit. Is really interesting how this will play out.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> Bullet club was fine in the early of Omega's leadership. Then that ego maniac cody joined and it went to shit. Is really interesting how this will play out.


Cody ruins pretty much everything, because he fucking sucks and requires wayyyyyy too many bells and whistles.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> Cody ruins pretty much everything, because he fucking sucks and requires wayyyyyy too many bells and whistles.


No doubt. That was his master plan to used them and leave. He knew BC Elite was the hottest group in wrestling at that time. Heck even Adam Cole was better member than him.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

The Elite approached Cody to replace Adam Cole's role in a storyline they were already gonna do, not the other way around. If Adam Cole had stayed in ROH instead of going to NXT, he'd have been the one that did the power struggle storyline with Omega. And without Cody there's no AEW, so...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

famicommander said:


> The Elite approached Cody to replace Adam Cole's role in a storyline they were already gonna do, not the other way around. If Adam Cole had stayed in ROH instead of going to NXT, he'd have been the one that did the power struggle storyline with Omega. And without Cody there's no AEW, so...


Cody still sucks and ruins everything.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

famicommander said:


> The Elite approached Cody to replace Adam Cole's role in a storyline they were already gonna do, not the other way around. If Adam Cole had stayed in ROH instead of going to NXT, he'd have been the one that did the power struggle storyline with Omega. And without Cody there's no AEW, so...


Dude we all knew that. I was talking about Kenny's leadership. And when some njpw fans blaming The Elite that they ruined the company. When in reality it was when Cody joined and with this whole civil war shit.Like I said Bullet Club was Fine.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Bullet Club is still fine with Cody Rhodes in it tbh.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> The Bullet Club is still fine with Cody Rhodes in it tbh.


BC Cody Rhodes is the best version of Cody IMO. 

NWA World Champ
ROH world Champ
IWGP US champ

Has main event matches for the IWGP title:

Yet he wasn’t the top guy in the Bullet Club, Omega was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Heck even the Switchblade knows Cody is crap. No Cody in the pic.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339214597635547136


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> Heck even the Switchblade knows Cody is crap. No Cody in the pic.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339214597635547136


Hahah.

I still hope to see he and Cody wrestle. That would be a good match, styles mesh well.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Ok I'm done talking about Cody in this thread.Go back to talking about Omega. Carry on folks nothing to see here.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

bdon said:


> Cody still sucks and ruins everything.


Not sure If I'm looking forward to your outrage or not when Cody and Omega meet.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> Not sure If I'm looking forward to your outrage or not when Cody and Omega meet.


Yeah, I’ll probably quit watching. Cody being pushed as main event talent is questions my intelligence.

Helluva Midcard guy, though.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

The thing is that whether or not you personally think Cody is a great wrestler... The Bullet Club Civil War had an ensemble cast. Ibushi, the Bucks the Tongans... And people within the cast had their own personal rivalries and history that added to the overall story 

It was still one of the best wrestling storylines of the last decade


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> The thing is that whether or not you personally think Cody is a great wrestler... The Bullet Club Civil War had an ensemble cast. Ibushi, the Bucks the Tongans... And people within the cast had their own personal rivalries and history that added to the overall story
> 
> It was still one of the best wrestling storylines of the last decade


I didn't really enjoy it tbh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> The thing is that whether or not you personally think Cody is a great wrestler... The Bullet Club Civil War had an ensemble cast. Ibushi, the Bucks the Tongans... And people within the cast had their own personal rivalries and history that added to the overall story
> 
> It was still one of the best wrestling storylines of the last decade


I watched it in the last year via New Japan World, and it was definitely good.

Going to be even more amazing when it is Bullet Club World War without Cody having to pretend to be a main event guy.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> *Kenny Omega is about to be the best heel in wrestling surpassing Roman Reigns*. Now he's talking about being the "collector"?
> 
> If he is holding the Impact World Title, AEW Title, and AAA World Title all at once, the guy is gonna ascend as a star immediately. His promo tonight with Callis was incredible.
> 
> They were also name-dropping NJPW all night so it makes me think that partnership talks are more advanced than we think, especially since they also keep name-dropping Okada simultaneously.


Give him more exciting angles that tops what Romans done with Jey and now Owens, then maybe we'll talk. I like Omega and hes just getting started, him being on impact is huge for them. But I highly doubt he'll surpass Roman, creatively at least. I highly respect AEW for working with him impact its giving them a boost. I'm not a huge fan of the product but its nice to know that people care.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Brad Boyd said:


> Give him more exciting angles that tops what Romans done with Jey and now Owens, then maybe we'll talk. I like Omega and hes just getting started, him being on impact is huge for them. But I highly doubt he'll surpass Roman, creatively at least. I highly respect AEW for working with him impact its giving them a boost. I'm not a huge fan of the product but its nice to know that people care.


Honestly, I don't think it'll be that hard for Kenny Omega to top Roman Reigns's heel work (as a main-eventer) atm 

However, I DO believe that Kenny Omega has very good competition for great character work as a heel against someone like Jay White. 

In this case, that's going to be hard for Omega to top White on that department atm.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I don't think it'll be that hard for Kenny Omega to top Roman Reigns's heel work (as a main-eventer) atm
> 
> However, I DO believe that Kenny Omega has very good competition for great character work as a heel against someone like Jay White.
> 
> In this case, that's going to be hard for Omega to top White on that department atm.


How long has it been 3 or 4 months now that Romans been champ? 3 or 4 months down the road im sure ill still be the weird wrestling geek that I am, so it should be fun to compare and argue who was betta :Cage then 🙂 copied your style btw


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tell it like it is said:


> Bullet club was fine in the early of Omega's leadership. Then that ego maniac cody joined and it went to shit. Is really interesting how this will play out.



The bullet clubs worst was when the young bucks joined. They are very generic one way wrestlers and are nerdy as fuck and made the group less cool. Cody also it just felt to forced with them. Everyone before it felt really natural. Hell AJ which all his wrestling career has been nothing but an amazing in ring gimmick but generic as fuck wrestler. But something changed him at the end of his TNA run and genuinely got pissed off and this dark side came out and he was bad ass in the group. But went to wwe and went back to being generic personality 

So ya i agree its going to be interesting to see. But sadly will likely have all those nerds in it agan. It would be a better group if it was Kenny as the leader against cody and bucks


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brad Boyd said:


> Give him more exciting angles that tops what Romans done with Jey and now Owens, then maybe we'll talk. I like Omega and hes just getting started, him being on impact is huge for them. But I highly doubt he'll surpass Roman, creatively at least. I highly respect AEW for working with him impact its giving them a boost. I'm not a huge fan of the product but its nice to know that people care.


I don’t know the angle at the end of the Moxley match was better than Romans comeback in the Wyatt/Strowman match and his Impact promo along with his promo last week are on par if not better than Romans promos IMO.

Roman has no competition or credible opponents on SD so there’s no way he could possibly surpass Omega as the best heel in wrestling when it’s all said and done. Who’s he gonna feud with for the next 8-9 months? There’s no one. There’s nothing but a downhill trajectory for Reigns unfortunately. They’re hoping and wishing for The Rock to come back and feud with Roman while Omega has an entire upper card of credible stars he can feud against.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don’t know the angle at the end of the Moxley match was better than Romans comeback in the Wyatt/Strowman match and his Impact promo along with his promo last week are on par if not better than Romans promos IMO.
> 
> Roman has no competition or credible opponents on SD so there’s no way he could possibly surpass Omega as the best heel in wrestling when it’s all said and done. Who’s he gonna feud with for the next 8-9 months? There’s no one. There’s nothing but a downhill trajectory for Reigns unfortunately. They’re hoping and wishing for The Rock to come back and feud with Roman while Omega has an entire upper card of credible stars he can feud against.


I think you're more focused on the booking aspects and I like hearing your viewpoints there. Are you saying there are more guys protected in AEW for a main event run? The likes of MJF, Kingston, Cage etc? that i agree. Omega is looking like a badass now. Roman Reigns hell in a cell was excellent people say mox and eddie was just as good, id say close but overall they had a better build. Can Omega have better feuds or did Roman get lucky with his family oriented storyline? Idk. And Romans still not great but as a talker they're doing a damn good job hiding his flaws. He's a natural heel. I do feel like he can benefit more from the usos and heyman doing more talking.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brad Boyd said:


> I think you're more focused on the booking aspects and I like hearing your viewpoints there. Are you saying there are more guys protected in AEW for a main event run? The likes of MJF, Kingston, Cage etc? that i agree. Omega is looking like a badass now. Roman Reigns hell in a cell was excellent people say mox and eddie was just as good, id say close but overall they had a better build. Can Omega have better feuds or did Roman get lucky with his family oriented storyline? Idk. And Romans still not great but as a talker they're doing a damn good job hiding his flaws. He's a natural heel. I do feel like he can benefit more from the usos and heyman doing more talking.


Yeah there's a lot of talent in AEW that have all been presented in a way where they can receive a main event push at any time, but Roman has to face jobbers because no one is built up for the next level. I hope they can find something good for Roman because he's an awesome heel who is natural at it but I can't see any possibilities right now. Maybe Daniel Bryan but what after that? I definitely think Omega has more variety for storylines and angles on AEW with Cody, Hangman, PAC, Moxley, Archer, Cage, MJF, Darby, Wardlow etc.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah there's a lot of talent in AEW that have all been presented in a way where they can receive a main event push at any time, but Roman has to face jobbers because no one is built up for the next level. I hope they can find something good for Roman because he's an awesome heel who is natural at it but I can't see any possibilities right now. Maybe Daniel Bryan but what after that? I definitely think Omega has more variety for storylines and angles on AEW with Cody, Hangman, PAC, Moxley, Archer, Cage, MJF, Darby, Wardlow etc.


Well, you only listed AEW talent. You didn’t mention the talent available in promotions AROUND THE WORLD.

Because you know...Kenny being a true WORLD’S CHAMPION and facing everyone is rare these days. One might even call it...history making, eh @Hitman1987 !


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man was Kenny ever incredible tonight too and he looked fantastic with his Cleaner hair and a solid tan. Looked the best he's looked since NJPW.

And he was full of charisma and looked like he had an extra wind or motivation behind him. Looks ready to take the world by storm for the next year. Super entertaining, especially with Callis beefing him up any chance he gets.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

THANOS said:


> Man was Kenny ever incredible tonight too and he looked fantastic with his Cleaner hair and a solid tan. Looked the best he's looked since NJPW.
> 
> And he was full of charisma and looked like he had an extra wind or motivation behind him. Looks ready to take the world by storm for the next year. Super entertaining, especially with Callis beefing him up any chance he gets.


2021 Wrestler of the Year

History making year.

Changing the World.

Kenny gonna Kenny...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

bdon said:


> 2021 Wrestler of the Year
> 
> History making year.
> 
> ...


Man I'm so excited to watch it all. Seeing the little hints with MLW and NJPW the past 24hrs has me jumping in excitement. 

I'll be patient, but damn this is some good shit!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I don’t know the angle at the end of the Moxley match was better than Romans comeback in the Wyatt/Strowman match and his Impact promo along with his promo last week are on par if not better than Romans promos IMO.
> 
> Roman has no competition or credible opponents on SD so there’s no way he could possibly surpass Omega as the best heel in wrestling when it’s all said and done. Who’s he gonna feud with for the next 8-9 months? There’s no one. There’s nothing but a downhill trajectory for Reigns unfortunately. They’re hoping and wishing for The Rock to come back and feud with Roman while Omega has an entire upper card of credible stars he can feud against.


And Omega has credible opponents? Who are these credible contenders you buy into beating him? It's Mox and nobody.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> And Omega has credible opponents? Who are these credible contenders you buy into beating him? It's Mox and nobody.


No. That definitely isn’t the case, but Omega being a better in-ring performer can have more entertaining matches. That’s likely the gist of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> No. That definitely isn’t the case, but Omega being a better in-ring performer can have more entertaining matches. That’s likely the gist of it.


That's not what was said. What was said was Omega had an entire upper card of credible stars to work with. 

Also Reigns > Omega, Omega = Rollins, Reigns > Rollins. 

That's some type of math principle lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

No. He isn’t. Hah.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Wow. When Kenny wants to be a heel, he can really “heel” it up. He’s turned into a complete as*ho**. I hope Fenix beats him, although I know he won’t. I don’t see Mox beating him, either. Or Pac or Cody or Darby or Sting.

Save us, Hangman!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bullet Club AND Kota Ibushi mentions.... 

This is no coincidence.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Bullet Club AND Kota Ibushi mentions....
> 
> This is no coincidence.


I must have missed the Ibrahim reference.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> I must have missed the Ibrahim reference.


Callis said on commentary last night how no one had kicked out of the one winged angel and Excalibur brought up Ibushi


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Callis said on commentary last night how no one had kicked out of the one winged angel and Excalibur brought up Ibushi


Must have said it low, because I definitely didn’t catch that.

Change the World!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That was a weird main event last night. Feel like I'm missing something and need to catch up on impact and aaa!?! I guess that's the whole point of the angle. Not sure what benefit aew is getting yet apart from some publicity and slightly better views.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> And Omega has credible opponents? Who are these credible contenders you buy into beating him? It's Mox and nobody.


Cody, Hangman, PAC, Moxley, Archer, Cage, MJF, Darby, Wardlow, Miro

They don’t have to beat Omega they just need to be presented in a way where you can see them being in a feud with him for the gold. You’re not gonna look at any of these feuds and be thinking what people thought when Ziggler was challenging Drew for the gold for example. That’s what I mean by credible. The guy has opponents and Roman doesn’t. All of the guys I listed can feud with Omega over the year. On SD Roman has Bryan and Big E after KO and Bryan is about to be a part timer. I don’t know how they have been pushing Big E so I don’t even know about him either. Black is most likely done at this point and Rollins is too heavy of a heel right now but I guess they can turn him around Summerslam? But how do they turn him? 

In my opinion, Omega is already better. His title reign has been more exciting and engaging for me. I’m biased towards AEW though because I enjoy it more and I’m not saying Reigns vs Uso was bad, but how many other variations of feuds does Roman realistically have? How are they gonna make this stretch over the next 9 months? Because Roman isnt losing the title anytime soon. What are you seeing that I am not? Jey was a undercard tag guy and the only reason that feud even worked was because they were family.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Cody, Hangman, PAC, Moxley, Archer, Cage, MJF, Darby, Wardlow, Miro
> 
> They don’t have to beat Omega they just need to be presented in a way where you can see them being in a feud with him for the gold. You’re not gonna look at any of these feuds and be thinking what people thought when Ziggler was challenging Drew for the gold for example. That’s what I mean by credible. The guy has opponents and Roman doesn’t. All of the guys I listed can feud with Omega over the year. On SD Roman has Bryan and Big E after KO and Bryan is about to be a part timer. I don’t know how they have been pushing Big E so I don’t even know about him either. Black is most likely done at this point and Rollins is too heavy of a heel right now but I guess they can turn him around Summerslam? But how do they turn him?
> 
> In my opinion, Omega is already better. His title reign has been more exciting and engaging for me. I’m biased towards AEW though because I enjoy it more and I’m not saying Reigns vs Uso was bad, but how many other variations of feuds does Roman realistically have? How are they gonna make this stretch over the next 9 months? Because Roman isnt losing the title anytime soon. What are you seeing that I am not? Jey was a undercard tag guy and the only reason that feud even worked was because they were family.


Come on man this isn't a list of credible feuds this is just a list lol

Archer- lost every big match how is he credible

PAC- has lost a feud to Kenny already and wallowing with Kingston he's credible

Hangman- has won not one big singles match and is fooling with The Dark Order, he's credible

Cage- is wallowing in the midcard

Darby- can't even get more screen time than Cody despite having a belt 

MJF- has fallen off a cliff since he beat Cody

Wardlow- is a sidekick and hasn't won anything if note.

Miro- is irrelevant and paling with Sabian

This is definitely your bias lol. You can't say none of these feuds would be unbelievable like a Ziggler, then throw in this list of people. The same knocks on Reigns apply to Omega. They both seem destined to hold the title for a while and currently nobody is seriously built up enough to actually go after them. Liking one more doesn't mean you can't call a spade a spade.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hyped for this match. This is a great world title match for free TV - we all know who'll win, but we know it'll be a kickass match and could elevate Fenix if he pushes Kenny.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thats the guy thats supposed to win 6 world titles and be Thanos. Sorry, I dont get it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kenny Omega is one of the best wrestlers in the world, is able to consistently deliver awesome matches, is really charismatic, has a fairly cool look that can help him stand out (mostly due to his hair along with the unique tights) , and can be really good on the mic too.

He's not hard to get at all


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 94937
> 
> 
> Thats the guy thats supposed to win 6 world titles and be Thanos. Sorry, I dont get it.


The guy has hundreds of cool ass pictures and this is the one you picked. If anyone should be Thanos it should be Kenny Omega.




RapShepard said:


> Come on man this isn't a list of credible feuds this is just a list lol
> 
> Archer- lost every big match how is he credible
> 
> ...


But look at all of these guys compared to the prospects on SD. I can look at this list and say "OK I can see this guy getting a push or being ready for a World Title feud after a couple of great showcases". Who on SD can you say that about? 

Archer has lost big matches, but he can be easily rebuilt with wins. He's not presented like a geek. He's not jobbing to the mid-card like Daniel Bryan, he only loses against top stars like Cody and Moxley. PAC is definitely credible. He has unfinished business with Omega which he said last night and his presence has been amplified with the reformation of Death Triangle and his return from the UK. He can easily be put back in a feud with Omega. He also doesn't go around losing random matches like AJ Styles for example. 

Cage is in a place where he has been presented strong and doesn't look like shit, he can easily elevate to the top of the card. You can't see Darby vs Omega as popular as Darby has become? That's a semi-dream match for some you would have to think. MJF I agree with but he's another guy that can bounce back by easily disbanding the IC and cutting some scathing promos on a babyface Jericho. Wardlow has been getting strong babyface reactions lately, once he breaks from MJF, he's your next big babyface monster. He also doesn't take losses to lower tier stars. Miro can be main event level within weeks because of how they have presented him in the ring thus far. Miro is definitely good. 

Compare this to Roman's competition:

Bryan - Has been losing like crazy all year, and was stripped of the YES movement gimmick plus the Planets Champion gimmick, and now he's not even on the show because Brie had her baby. He has already talked about going part time next year. But Bryan is a guy who can elevate back up the card at any point with a strong promo so he's one option. 

Rollins - The guy turned heel because he was rejected as a face, it wasn't even an organic turn. So now after everything he did to Mysterio, he's supposed to gain sympathy against Reigns? I don't know man. Being that he is attached to Becky he may get over as a face based on that though.

Big E - Can you really see a New Day Big E vs Roman program in Big E's current state? How has he been presented? I'm actually asking this because I haven't seen his recent work on SD, I heard they changed his music? Maybe he can work?

Lars Sullivan - LOL

Jimmy Uso - I guess they re-do the family storyline and tweak it a bit?

Aleister Black - Buried because of Zelina Vega and meaningless heel turn, he also requested to go back to NXT and was denied so they're probably mad at him about that, but turning him back into a babyface would work, so he could be an option if they haven't forgotten about him, but they have to start all over which will take months

Kevin Owens - Feuding with him now 

Corbin - Hell no 

I don't see how Roman's prospects compare to Omega's. Who can they push?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The guy has hundreds of cool ass pictures and this is the one you picked. If anyone should be Thanos it should be Kenny Omega.



Yeah, years ago in NJPW when he was on the gear and booked like God, show me a "cool" Omega pic that aint from NJPW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah, years ago in NJPW when he was on the gear and booked like God, show me a "cool" Omega pic that aint from NJPW.


He will essentially be booked like a God in AEW as well, he is off to a great start so far.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He will essentially be booked like a God in AEW as well, he is off to a great start so far.



Lol lord


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol lord


You don't like Kenny Omega and you don't like the idea of him becoming Thanos so you searched the worst pic you could possibly find.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You don't like Kenny Omega and you don't like the idea of him becoming Thanos so you searched the worst pic you could possibly find.


I didnt search for anything lol. AEW had this on their timeline as I scrolled through IG. I dont dislike him being on the card. I appreciate his athleticism and Im aware hes over enough with a sub set of the audience to be in a prominent position. As some guy whos gonna hold 4 companies titles and change wrestling? I dont see that at all. Hes way too nerdy.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah, years ago in NJPW when he was on the gear and booked like God, show me a "cool" Omega pic that aint from NJPW.


I thought he looked pretty Rockstar-ish on IMPACT.



https://cdn.prowrestlingsheet.com/app/uploads/2020/12/15191738/Kenny-Omega-AEW-Impact-gallows-anderson-don-callis.jpg



I also thought he looked pretty great this week on Dynamite.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I didnt search for anything lol. AEW had this on their timeline as I scrolled through IG. I dont dislike him being on the card. I appreciate his athleticism and Im aware hes over enough with a sub set of the audience to be in a prominent position. As some guy whos gonna hold 4 companies titles and change wrestling? I dont see that at all. Hes way too nerdy.


I can see that point of view, he does come off a little nerdy sometimes, he's a big video game guy and world traveler. He hangs out with the New Day a lot from what I've seen. Its not to the point where its ruining his character even in the least though. With Callis by his side and the way he dresses now, I only see him as a star when he's on my TV. No more homeless looking Omega finally. If he starts talking about video games every week like Miro though, then we have a problem.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The guy has hundreds of cool ass pictures and this is the one you picked. If anyone should be Thanos it should be Kenny Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you don't see it because of your admitted bias 

With AEW it's "Sure his possible contenders have done nothing of note and lose every big match, but I can buy it"

Meanwhile with WWE it's " his possible contenders haven't won much of note recently, so I can't buy it". 


I mean let's keep it a bean how do you look at Archer or Cage who have lost every big match he has and beat nobody worth anything and call him credible, but then laugh off Corbin who's in the same boat. I mean would Corbin be more credible to you if he spent less time in feuds and more time on main event beating randoms. I mean hell it's widely acknowledged that Starks has stole Cages shine in this Darby feud. 

I get you prefer AEW, but if you're being honest with yourself and putting bias aside both Reigns and Omega have the same problem where they're fresh on a turn and likely to hold the belt a minute. Add in that they're both heel on rosters with not many credible babyface challengers currently. 

I mean hell there's a reason both guys have fans hoping that down the line Big E and Hangman will be built up enough to credibily take the title off of them. 

As far as Big E he seems prime to take the IC title off of Sami. Him stepping out of The New Day shadow in typical WWE fashion is being foreshadowed heavy. To the point they blatantly had Heyman say that it could be a footnote of his career just like The Shield is for Reigns, obviously planting those seeds.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I can see that point of view, he does come off a little nerdy sometimes, he's a big video game guy and world traveler. He hangs out with the New Day a lot from what I've seen. Its not to the point where its ruining his character even in the least though. With Callis by his side and the way he dresses now, I only see him as a star when he's on my TV. No more homeless looking Omega finally. If he starts talking about video games every week like Miro though, then we have a problem.



Even if he isnt talking about video games hes still dweeby. You can put glasses on him and dye his hair, he still comes off dweeby. That doesn't mean I dont respect him as a pro wrestler or athlete, I think hes a tremendous worker if Im being honest. But some people are meant to be "the guy" and some aint. If you send him to an Oscars Red Carpet, or a major press conference, or Sportscenter, does he look and come off like a guy that someone would go, "oh shit, I need to watch him?" In my opinion, no. Not even close. Thats what makes someone the guy if you really consider yourself the 2nd biggest company in the world. Could he be "the guy" in ROH? Sure. Thats ROH. If Im being honest, Callis comes off like the more interesting character when they're together. Hes definitely a better talker. Thats an issue.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Of course you don't see it because of your admitted bias
> 
> With AEW it's "Sure his possible contenders have done nothing of note and lose every big match, but I can buy it"
> 
> ...


I'm genuinely being objective too though and being fully honest with myself. I'm not seeing what you're seeing. Its all about presentation. Brian Cage for example took one loss to Moxley by technical means, not even a pinfall. Since then he hasn't lost anything else and has been presented as a beast in Team Taz, who as a unit have been one of the best things about Dynamite. He's not over-exposed either. Despite not doing anything of high note yet, I can still look at him and his history and not see him as a geeked out loser. Compare that to Corbin, who has lost probably 95% of his matches this year, has been booked to cut the same "I'm the king" promo every night, then proceed to lose again. So we have gotten hundreds of geeked out appearances from Corbin but with Cage we got one loss and now he's in a great stable. Corbin has been presented as a loser who will never win even against the likes of Lucha House Party, and Cage has been presented as a guy who took one loss but is still all about his business in fucking you up.

You can't compare presentation of talent in both companies because Tony protects his guys for the most part. If Corbin had lost one time this year and had been inserted into a dominant stable where he is presented as a brute against the lower-tier talent then I could also see him being elevated. But instead they have him on every single show doing the same stuff, losing to everyone in sight. I can see babyface challengers being created in AEW, but I can't see it on SD because I am looking at the roster and struggling to find possibilities. Rollins is probably gonna be tough to turn and they don't care about Black. I mean who do you personally see being pushed? 

That's good to hear about Big E. The fact that I haven't seen any threads about him losing to some random guy means that he can also be elevated if he brings out his mean streak and maybe changes his attire to get his own identity.



RainmakerV2 said:


> Even if he isnt talking about video games hes still dweeby. You can put glasses on him and dye his hair, he still comes off dweeby. That doesn't mean I dont respect him as a pro wrestler or athlete, I think hes a tremendous worker if Im being honest. But some people are meant to be "the guy" and some aint. If you send him to an Oscars Red Carpet, or a major press conference, or Sportscenter, does he look and come off like a guy that someone would go, "oh shit, I need to watch him?" In my opinion, no. Not even close. Thats what makes someone the guy if you really consider yourself the 2nd biggest company in the world. Could he be "the guy" in ROH? Sure. Thats ROH. If Im being honest, Callis comes off like the more interesting character when they're together. Hes definitely a better talker. Thats an issue.


Would I see Kenny as a must watch guy if I saw him on the red carpet? Hell yeah I would. He has an awesome look for a pro wrestler. Who would you look at in comparison to Omega and say "This guy looks like the guy to collect gold across multiple promotions"? Callis is better on the mic but Kenny is pretty good himself to me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm genuinely being objective too though and being fully honest with myself. I'm not seeing what you're seeing. Its all about presentation. Brian Cage for example took one loss to Moxley by technical means, not even a pinfall. Since then he hasn't lost anything else and has been presented as a beast in Team Taz, who as a unit have been one of the best things about Dynamite. He's not over-exposed either. Despite not doing anything of high note yet, I can still look at him and his history and not see him as a geeked out loser. Compare that to Corbin, who has lost probably 95% of his matches this year, has been booked to cut the same "I'm the king" promo every night, then proceed to lose again. So we have gotten hundreds of geeked out appearances from Corbin but with Cage we got one loss and now he's in a great stable. Corbin has been presented as a loser who will never win even against the likes of Lucha House Party, and Cage has been presented as a guy who took one loss but is still all about his business in fucking you up.
> 
> You can't compare presentation of talent in both companies because Tony protects his guys for the most part. If Corbin had lost one time this year and had been inserted into a dominant stable where he is presented as a brute against the lower-tier talent then I could also see him being elevated. But instead they have him on every single show doing the same stuff, losing to everyone in sight. I can see babyface challengers being created in AEW, but I can't see it on SD because I am looking at the roster and struggling to find possibilities. Rollins is probably gonna be tough to turn and they don't care about Black. I mean who do you personally see being pushed?
> 
> That's good to hear about Big E. The fact that I haven't seen any threads about him losing to some random guy means that he can also be elevated if he brings out his mean streak and maybe changes his attire to get his own identity.


I just don't get that argument, if Cage was beating credible people every week or most weeks on Dynamite I'd get it. But most of the time he's beating nobody's on a show 1/3 of the audience sees. You can say he only loss once, but when most of the wins are meaningless what does it matter. I mean since he had the towel thrown in for him what singles match of worth has he won. Because by that same logic Corbin runs through low card guys as well. Shit he even has his own stable now. 

I don't think Cage or Corbin are in an ideal space. But I think it's better to be consistently on TV in feuds, than to be winning out of sight. I'm a fan of common sense judging though. It's clear that Archer, Cage, and Corbin mean something to their respective companies. So I don't think much of the lack of big wins for any of the 3. But I just don't get the thought process of beating a bunch of nobodies that nobody watch is stronger booking than being a constant TV presence. 

I think the 3 running favorites for Reigns are Big E, Bryan, and Drew. I think those are all 3 options that people would like especially Big E being elevated.


Oh and I then over exposure thing I don't get. For AEW it feels like a copout for we don't know how to feature our stars weekly.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm genuinely being objective too though and being fully honest with myself. I'm not seeing what you're seeing. Its all about presentation. Brian Cage for example took one loss to Moxley by technical means, not even a pinfall. Since then he hasn't lost anything else and has been presented as a beast in Team Taz, who as a unit have been one of the best things about Dynamite. He's not over-exposed either. Despite not doing anything of high note yet, I can still look at him and his history and not see him as a geeked out loser. Compare that to Corbin, who has lost probably 95% of his matches this year, has been booked to cut the same "I'm the king" promo every night, then proceed to lose again. So we have gotten hundreds of geeked out appearances from Corbin but with Cage we got one loss and now he's in a great stable. Corbin has been presented as a loser who will never win even against the likes of Lucha House Party, and Cage has been presented as a guy who took one loss but is still all about his business in fucking you up.
> 
> You can't compare presentation of talent in both companies because Tony protects his guys for the most part. If Corbin had lost one time this year and had been inserted into a dominant stable where he is presented as a brute against the lower-tier talent then I could also see him being elevated. But instead they have him on every single show doing the same stuff, losing to everyone in sight. I can see babyface challengers being created in AEW, but I can't see it on SD because I am looking at the roster and struggling to find possibilities. Rollins is probably gonna be tough to turn and they don't care about Black.
> 
> ...


Who would I say looks worthy of "collecting " multiple promotions belts? I mean no one really because I think its dumb. But if you made me choose, probably Brock or Roman.

For example, I love Kevin Owens. When he won the belt I marked out like a kid. Then I watched him and Sasha do an interview together with some guy. He had the belt in front of him and was sitting there in a badly fitted T Shirt with his gut hanging out and I was like, Jesus, this aint a great look. If someone who remembered wrestling for guys like Austin and Rock saw this guy was the WWE champion, wtf would they think? 

Now, Im not saying Omega looks like Kevin Owens of course, what I am saying is that the top guy does need to have an it factor type presence around him, and I dont see that with Omega. Nowhere close. You obviously disagree, thats fine. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who would I say looks worthy of "collecting " multiple promotions belts? I mean no one really because I think its dumb. But if you made me choose, probably Brock or Roman.
> 
> For example, I love Kevin Owens. When he won the belt I marked out like a kid. Then I watched him and Sasha do an interview together with some guy. He had the belt in front of him and was sitting there in a badly fitted T Shirt with his gut hanging out and I was like, Jesus, this aint a great look. If someone who remembered wrestling for guys like Austin and Rock saw this guy was the WWE champion, wtf would they think?
> 
> Now, Im not saying Omega looks like Kevin Owens of course, what I am saying is that the top guy does need to have an it factor type presence around him, and I dont see that with Omega. Nowhere close. You obviously disagree, thats fine. We can agree to disagree.


That's fair. Well reasoned point and it's subjective anyway. 

I will say, will some time in the gym to get his body back to NJPW standards, and growing out his hair a bit with the same black and silver colour, and with a solid tan, I think that type of larger than life look is well within his grasp. Whereas with someone like Kevin Owens, like you mentioned, that's a much tougher mountain to climb.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I loved that Omega called Moxley "Ambrose" lol.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CI7H11Dprj2/

It's Kenny reposting a fan art of Omega as Thanos, with a title: "I'm Inevitable".


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think Cage or Corbin are in an ideal space. But I think it's better to be consistently on TV in feuds, than to be winning out of sight. I'm a fan of common sense judging though. It's clear that Archer, Cage, and Corbin mean something to their respective companies. So I don't think much of the lack of big wins for any of the 3. But I just don't get the thought process of beating a bunch of nobodies that nobody watch is stronger booking than being a constant TV presence.


Yeah I’m the opposite. I see beating lower tier talent and being presented as a beast every now and then as a lot better than losing on TV every week and cutting the same promo. Having a constant TV presence isn’t a good thing if you’re presented terribly because then you’re just telling people over and over that the guy is a loser you shouldn’t take seriously. All of those impressions then solidify into fact for the viewing audience. It’s almost troll like. I guess we just see things differently.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, I’m scrolling Twitter and see a clip of CM Punk and someone betraying Raven from IMPACT. How long was Punk in TNA? I missed the entire CM Punk era. The only thing I know is the notoriety I heard about from friends during his promo in WWE.

Was he there long enough that he could be coming back as part of the Impact/Omega angle?


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

bdon said:


> So, I’m scrolling Twitter and see a clip of CM Punk and someone betraying Raven from IMPACT. How long was Punk in TNA? I missed the entire CM Punk era. The only thing I know is the notoriety I heard about from friends during his promo in WWE.
> 
> Was he there long enough that he could be coming back as part of the Impact/Omega angle?


He had
76 matches in ROH (2002-2006)
27 matches in TNA (2002-2004)
5 matches in MLW (2003)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah I’m the opposite. I see beating lower tier talent and being presented as a beast every now and then as a lot better than losing on TV every week and cutting the same promo. Having a constant TV presence isn’t a good thing if you’re presented terribly because then you’re just telling people over and over that the guy is a loser you shouldn’t take seriously. All of those impressions then solidify into fact for the viewing audience. It’s almost troll like. I guess we just see things differently.


As a Kane fan it's naturally. Looking back I can't think of many important feuds and matches he won. Yet it was clear he was more important than say who ever was dominating the European title scene for instance.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

famicommander said:


> He had
> 76 matches in ROH (2002-2006)
> 27 matches in TNA (2002-2004)
> 5 matches in MLW (2003)


Ah. Well, it doesn’t seem likely he’d have enough reason in Kayfabe to come back.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

bdon said:


> Ah. Well, it doesn’t seem likely he’d have enough reason in Kayfabe to come back.


No. He'll always be known as an ROH guy. In WWE he teased their fans about going home to ROH, not to TNA. 

ROH is where he made his name and where he had his best matches. WWE is where he went mainstream.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

famicommander said:


> No. He'll always be known as an ROH guy. In WWE he teased their fans about going home to ROH, not to TNA.
> 
> ROH is where he made his name and where he had his best matches. WWE is where he went mainstream.


Gotcha.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------

